# Big List of Cigars - Good Newb Starter



## adamh_25_

I saw a post in here that said newb must try list and thought that a good idea, but there wasn't a list in there. So, I have a list that everyone on here and I have come up with throughout the months of my newb questions. I'd like to share it for all the newbs that pop on as something to get them started. Just print this baby off or somethin and have at it. Smoke anything and everything. Whatever you can get your hands on. If it is a redundant post, feel free to delete it Paul. Hope this helps someone as it has helped me. By the way, its quite long but there are also many many more smokes out there. This is just a pretty solid list to start from. And also, if anybody on here has anything they wanna add tell me and I'll update it.
Adam

Stuff To Try

1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
4. Padron - 3000(M)
5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
6. Padron - Panatela
7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
13. Rocky Patel - Edge
14. Partagas Black - Maximo
15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
19. Torano Virtuoso
20. Punch Rare Corojo
21. Padron Classic Londres
22. Cusano 18
23. Perdomo Reserve
24. Diamond Crown Maximus
25. La Aurora Anos
26. Litto Gomez
27. CAO Brazilia
28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
29. CAO Italia
30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
31. CAO Criollo
32. CAO CX2
33. Flor de Olivia
34. Juan Lopez
35. La Veija Habana
36. Java
37. St. Louis Rey
38. Sosa
39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
40. Montecristo

Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)

1. Bolivar PC
2. Partagas Shorts
3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
4. Jose Piedra.$3
5. Monte Cristo #4
6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
7. Trinidad Reyes

Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)

1. Camachos
2. Rocky Patel Edge
3. Olivia "O" Bold
4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
7. CAO Extreme
8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
10. Partagas Black Label
11. Joya De Nicaragua
12. El Rico Habano
13. Quinteros
14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
15. Siglo VI
16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
17. Litto Gomez
18. H Upmann Corona Major
19. Cohiba Siglo 2
20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
21. Opus X
22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5

Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List

1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35

Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings

1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

awsome post adam
S.T-


----------



## nickhager_99

good list adam


----------



## motownflip

Very helpful for a newb like me. Thank you sir.


----------



## Fireman_UK

Great post adam. A very useful reference when deciding what 5 packs and samplers to buy.


----------



## The Professor

Fireman_UK said:


> Great post adam. A very useful reference when deciding what 5 packs and samplers to buy.


exactly. nice job.


----------



## adamh_25_

bump


----------



## adamh_25_

Here's an update: I was asked for some mild to medium bodied cubans to be added to the list, so I did my best. If anyone has any recommendations, feel free to tell me and I'll add them. Also, if I am wrong with the mild to medium in the cuban range, I'll fix it. Thanks.
Adam

Stuff To Try

1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
4. Padron - 3000(M)
5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
6. Padron - Panatela
7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
13. Rocky Patel - Edge
14. Partagas Black - Maximo
15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
19. Torano Virtuoso
20. Punch Rare Corojo
21. Padron Classic Londres
22. Cusano 18
23. Perdomo Reserve
24. Diamond Crown Maximus
25. La Aurora Anos
26. Litto Gomez
27. CAO Brazilia
28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
29. CAO Italia
30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
31. CAO Criollo
32. CAO CX2
33. Flor de Olivia
34. Juan Lopez
35. La Veija Habana
36. Java
37. St. Louis Rey
38. Sosa
39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
40. Montecristo

Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)

1. Bolivar PC
2. Partagas Shorts
3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
4. Jose Piedra.$3
5. Monte Cristo #4
6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
7. Trinidad Reyes

Cubans (Mild to Medium Bodied)

1. Punch Punch
2. St. Luis Rey PC
3. St. Luis Rey Serie A
4. Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona
5. H. Upmann Magnum 46
6. El Rey De Mundo Choix Supreme
7. Juan Lopez Selection No. 2
8. Romeo y Juliet Churchill
9. Partagas Lusitanias

Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)

1. Camachos
2. Rocky Patel Edge
3. Olivia "O" Bold
4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
7. CAO Extreme
8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
10. Partagas Black Label
11. Joya De Nicaragua
12. El Rico Habano
13. Quinteros
14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
15. Siglo VI
16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
17. Litto Gomez
18. H Upmann Corona Major
19. Cohiba Siglo 2
20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
21. Opus X
22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5

Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List

1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35

Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings

1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


----------



## Baric

Nice list-very comprehensive. you planning to expand on it any more?


----------



## adamh_25_

Baric, if anyone has any suggestions to add to it, I'd be more than happy to expand. So to answer your question, yes. It should always be groing. Keep checking back to see if it is updated. Hope it helps.
Adam


----------



## adamh_25_

Bump....wonder if this is even helpful to anyone....? haha
Adam


----------



## drawfour

adamh_25_ said:


> Bump....wonder if this is even helpful to anyone....? haha
> Adam


I missed it the first time, because I started my membership after the last post. However, now that I've seen it, it's in my bookmarks.  (And someone should sticky this!)

Thanks!


----------



## adamh_25_

Right on.....hope it can help a lot of people out as it has me...thanks to a lot of gorillas here.
Adam


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce

Thank you, great list.


----------



## jovenhut

awesome list! You did your homework. Welcome to CS!


----------



## caskwith

great list!!

now who wants to send me one of each to try?


----------



## Kenpokrazi

I copied and pasted this puppy in a word file on my comp, and I look at it right before i go to the smoke shop. I always try to get one of the types on this list. I guess in a way it's like a little cigar bible. VERY helpful post keep up the great work.


----------



## adamh_25_

Kenpokrazi said:


> I copied and pasted this puppy in a word file on my comp, and I look at it right before i go to the smoke shop. I always try to get one of the types on this list. I guess in a way it's like a little cigar bible. VERY helpful post keep up the great work.


Glad you liked it...

And caskwith, as soon as my lamborgini and bugatti get out of the shop I'll run right over to the B&M and buy them for you.
Adam


----------



## adamh_25_

bada bump


----------



## adamh_25_

rebump...tell me if you like it guys or if i should let it fade out.
Adam


----------



## Headcrash

Being new here I like this thread a lot. Given me many ideas of what to try so far


----------



## txdyna65

Great list Adam, I also copied and pasted it into a excel sheet for future reference.


----------



## daveteal

great list, i have something to use as a referance when i go to the cigar shop.the mild to medium is very helpful cause thats what ive started on.thanks for your help and time you put in.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Thanks...i'm going to have to go pick some of these sticks up.


----------



## Poriggity

Very helpful. 
Scott


----------



## adamh_25_

Glad you all are liking it. If anybody has any suggestions, I'd be glad to pop them in and repost the what-would-be-new list. Hope it helps.
Adam


----------



## icano

nice list--


----------



## 12stones

Excellent list. Maybe add some mild NCs for the new-to-cigar newbs. I'd put the Torano Casa Torano on that one. Great idea.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Looks like the list of my dreams:s :s :dr:w


----------



## Paoa

Its really useful, working my way through them and so far i haven't been disappointed. Any excuse to buy more cigars  :w


----------



## adamh_25_

12stones said:


> Excellent list. Maybe add some mild NCs for the new-to-cigar newbs. I'd put the Torano Casa Torano on that one. Great idea.


Alrighty sounds good...I'll get a mild section in there w/ the torano....give me a few days and the big arse list will grow even bigger.
Adam


----------



## LastVice

Excellent. One comment. The Onyx mini you refer to is, I think, the Mini Belicoso? This used to be my cigar of choice, but with the 40% "fee" they got too pricy. I still cop a feel now and then, I confess. Strangely, the other Onyx sizes weren't as good I didn't think. Not even close, actually. What's the story on that? Anyone know? My imagination?


----------



## adamh_25_

LastVice said:


> Excellent. One comment. The Onyx mini you refer to is, I think, the Mini Belicoso? This used to be my cigar of choice, but with the 40% "fee" they got too pricy. I still cop a feel now and then, I confess. Strangely, the other Onyx sizes weren't as good I didn't think. Not even close, actually. What's the story on that? Anyone know? My imagination?


I'm not too sure about this as I have not hit very many of the OR. I've had a couple i think but they were not the mini, more robusto sized if i remember correctly. Quite possibly, it may be the wapper to filler/binder ratio. If it is a smaller ring gauge, there would be more wrapper in the ratio, which is supposed to give the cigar the most flavour and really plays a role in strength. And by the way, good use of words here, "I still cop a feel now and then, I confess." Made me laugh a little. Hopefully some more informed BOTLs here will be able to answer your question better.
Adam


----------



## DirkT

Thanks for the list Adamh_25!

I have saved and printed the list.

As a newbie, I have smoked a few cigars in the past 2 weeks and have written some notes on them. Mostly negative 

Two days ago (before seeing your list) I smoked my first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 and really enjoyed it.

After looking through your long list of recommendations and comparing it to my short list of what I have already smoked... the Exodus 1959 is the only thing on my list that matches 

I'll be going through your list and picking up a few here and there in the next couple of weeks! I'll post again as soon as I've sampled more from your list.


----------



## adamh_25_

DirkT said:


> Thanks for the list Adamh_25!
> 
> I have saved and printed the list.
> 
> As a newbie, I have smoked a few cigars in the past 2 weeks and have written some notes on them. Mostly negative
> 
> Two days ago (before seeing your list) I smoked my first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 and really enjoyed it.
> 
> After looking through your long list of recommendations and comparing it to my short list of what I have already smoked... the Exodus 1959 is the only thing on my list that matches
> 
> I'll be going through your list and picking up a few here and there in the next couple of weeks! I'll post again as soon as I've sampled more from your list.


Awesome, I'm glad you are liking it. I hope it can give you a whole bunch of favourites.

As for the mild add on to the list, I'm still working on that, but hopefully I'll be able to get it up soon.

Adam


----------



## replicant_argent

well, I'm a hell of a newbie, but I recommend Sherpas for the list. They are cheap from CI and a great value in my chimpy opinion. I like the robusto size, and won't let my humidor go without these. I have gifted probably 40 or 50 of these to anyone from a "cigar snob" to guys that just want a gar for hanging around on my deck. Even the seasoned gorillas like them, and the newbies experience what a nice creamy smoke can be. The wrappers are a bit fragile, but that is my only complaint. They are a small enough vitola so you can chuck it if you tend to get "busy" without warning, but have enough flavor where you can drag about an hour out of the robusto, a nice burn time. Did I mention they are cheap?


Now don't bid against me on the devil site when I restock as payment for the recommendation.


----------



## flyfish2002

Printing as I type...


----------



## squid

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO! What a list! Can't wait till my charge card bill comes in at the end of the month and my wife sees the bill for this! I'll have smoke coming out my mouth while she has the flames on my rear end!


----------



## adamh_25_

squid said:


> WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO! What a list! Can't wait till my charge card bill comes in at the end of the month and my wife sees the bill for this! I'll have smoke coming out my mouth while she has the flames on my rear end!


Will this smoke be from a cigar or your ass burning? :w.

Adam


----------



## squid

adamh_25_ said:


> Will this smoke be from a cigar or your ass burning? :w.
> 
> Adam


Let me see...that would indeed be the ass burning!


----------



## RolinRandy

Thanks Adam That list will last me all year


----------



## RolinRandy

Hey Squid, I just thought it was cool to see someone from NC here!!


----------



## squid

RolinRandy said:


> Hey Squid, I just thought it was cool to see someone from NC here!!


Always good to see another Tarheel in the forum! I'm out of the Fayetteville-area.

Not sure if you're aware, but VOLFAN is putting together a mini-HERF in Raleigh next Thursday evening, 26 Oct, at the Fox and Hound. Hope you're planning on being there. Right now it looks like I should be able to attend. Hope you'll be around as well. Always good to put faces with names.

This will be my first formal herf. Although, over the years I've gotten with buddies to drink beer, smoke gars, check out the eye candy and scenery...but, we didn't know we were "herfing". Back then we called it "trolling" !


----------



## shyne00

This is perfect. Just what I need to fill the humidor


----------



## AnimageCGF

Thank you for compiling these lists for everyone. I was directed here based off my intro thread, and this is exactly what I was looking for in terms of a listing with many different types to select from.

I've read about a few of the ones on the list and many I can find at work for an affordable price.

Thank you,
Dave.


----------



## SlideBone

Thanks for posting a very informative list. 
:w


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Great list!! I was wondering where Gispert Maduros would fit on the list, if at all? Seem to have gotten great reviews by those who have tried.


----------



## squid

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Great list!! I was wondering where Gispert Maduros would fit on the list, if at all? Seem to have gotten great reviews by those who have tried.


The Gispert Maduro's I've lit were as good as the reviews indicated. A bit on the milder side, but, good even draw, creamy smoke, and not harsh on the palate. For a noob...a very good stick to put in your humi. If you like a stick with a bit more bite, the La Gloria Cubana Serie R #4 would give you a great smoke with a little added kick. Of course, I'm partial to just about any LGC. Don't know if I've had a bad one.


----------



## Quint

Nice list Adam thank you. I printed it out and have it pasted to my cubical wall so when I go on to Cbid I have a handy reference list


----------



## JHawk

Thanks for doing this... it will really help me out! :w


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Seems the Victor Sinclair should be added to the list, no? It's now rated top 3 in the under $6 category according to Top25 (actually it's rated in the Top25 overall even). I haven't had any yet but am looking fwd to receving some shortly. I heard they need to be aged in the humi for a few months.


----------



## jbarth1211

thanks adam... good list.. i've just printed them off and am looking into some now... Very Helpful


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Adamh..

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!! I am gonna save that list, even if I have had a few on there.


----------



## Chubno

BIG thanks for the list. As a newbie I thank thee. Checking off these cigars could be a New Years thing. My 2007 list of do's

Wow, now all I need is a contest for newbies to help with the New Years project.

Thanks again


----------



## kenstogie

Great list!! I think I've had everyone one the NC list and although I don't like all of them I sure do love most of them.


----------



## OldCheapBastid

Great list! Now if you could make one for $3.00 or less.


----------



## hurricane6

very nice! thank you!!


----------



## adamh_25_

your welcome


----------



## Ormonster

This list is just what I needed. Time to strap on boards and hit the slope. :ss


----------



## cricky101

Great list. I'm new to the game but saw a couple I have tried and loved, especially the Torano blends. Good prices and good smokes.
Now, to tackle the rest of the list ........ :cb


----------



## BigVito

great lists


----------



## jesto68

What - no White Owl Grapes? No Backwoods? I must be on the wrong board. :r


----------



## earnold25

great list. I'll print it out for when I'm awestruck at the B&M and can't remember what I wanted


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

This is a great tool for beginner cigar smokers to know what is what.

Great job!


----------



## KnightKrusher

Very nice list, nice job.:ss :ss


----------



## winnie

Thanks for the list. I've copied it to my handheld, so I can have it for reference while I'm out and about!


----------



## Vanderburgh

Wow, thanks for putting the time into it.


----------



## Snakeyes

That is one big list! Well, I got work to do now :ss


----------



## Prefy

Great list. I am getting very excited about trying out some of these.(all of these :dr )


----------



## schnell987

Thank you, Adam. Just saved the list to my hard drive...looking forward to working my way through this comprehensive list! Great Job! :ss


----------



## Kiss079

jesto68 said:


> What - no White Owl Grapes? No Backwoods? I must be on the wrong board. :r


Thats outstanding, I've found the peach ones extra tasty.


----------



## sublime99212

thanks man, list helped me get a start.


----------



## ekorn.no

Great list of cigars!


----------



## johnnybot3000

Thank you for posting this. It's definitely a great list. I've already taken your advice and started crossing off cigars on this list!


----------



## Carlito

OK, where do I find one of these 'Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars'?


----------



## Svengali

adamh_25_ said:


> I saw a post in here that said newb must try list and thought that a good idea, but there wasn't a list in there. So, I have a list that everyone on here and I have come up with throughout the months of my newb questions. I'd like to share it for all the newbs that pop on as something to get them started. Just print this baby off or somethin and have at it. Smoke anything and everything. Whatever you can get your hands on. If it is a redundant post, feel free to delete it Paul. Hope this helps someone as it has helped me. By the way, its quite long but there are also many many more smokes out there. This is just a pretty solid list to start from. And also, if anybody on here has anything they wanna add tell me and I'll update it.
> Adam
> 
> Stuff To Try
> 
> 1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
> 2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
> 3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
> 4. Padron - 3000(M)
> 5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
> 6. Padron - Panatela
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
> 8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
> 9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
> 10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
> 11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
> 12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
> 13. Rocky Patel - Edge
> 14. Partagas Black - Maximo
> 15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
> 16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
> 17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
> 18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
> 19. Torano Virtuoso
> 20. Punch Rare Corojo
> 21. Padron Classic Londres
> 22. Cusano 18
> 23. Perdomo Reserve
> 24. Diamond Crown Maximus
> 25. La Aurora Anos
> 26. Litto Gomez
> 27. CAO Brazilia
> 28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
> 29. CAO Italia
> 30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
> 31. CAO Criollo
> 32. CAO CX2
> 33. Flor de Olivia
> 34. Juan Lopez
> 35. La Veija Habana
> 36. Java
> 37. St. Louis Rey
> 38. Sosa
> 39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
> 40. Montecristo
> 
> Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)
> 
> 1. Bolivar PC
> 2. Partagas Shorts
> 3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
> 4. Jose Piedra.$3
> 5. Monte Cristo #4
> 6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
> 7. Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> 
> 1. Camachos
> 2. Rocky Patel Edge
> 3. Olivia "O" Bold
> 4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
> 5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
> 7. CAO Extreme
> 8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
> 9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
> 10. Partagas Black Label
> 11. Joya De Nicaragua
> 12. El Rico Habano
> 13. Quinteros
> 14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
> 15. Siglo VI
> 16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
> 17. Litto Gomez
> 18. H Upmann Corona Major
> 19. Cohiba Siglo 2
> 20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
> 21. Opus X
> 22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
> 23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5
> 
> Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List
> 
> 1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
> 3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
> 4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
> 5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
> 6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
> 8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
> 9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
> 10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
> 11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
> 12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
> 13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
> 14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
> 15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
> 16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
> 17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
> 18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
> 19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
> 20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
> 21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
> 22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
> 23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
> 24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
> 25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35
> 
> Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings
> 
> 1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
> 2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
> 3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
> 4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
> 5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
> 6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
> 7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
> 8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
> 9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
> 10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
> 11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
> 12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
> 13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
> 14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
> 15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
> 16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
> 17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
> 18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
> 19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
> 20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
> 21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
> 22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
> 23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
> 25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


Great stuff!....Thx!


----------



## auradefect

Carlito said:


> OK, where do I find one of these 'Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars'?


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-T8A&cat=3

Theres a place, they can be found all over. You can also probably grab them a bit cheaper at CigarBid.com They have boxes, 5-packs, and included in some of the samplers too. Easiest way is to just use the search box.


----------



## j6ppc

I don't think I saw the Fonseca KDT Cadetes in the affordable Cuban section. Worthy of inclusion IMHO as are Partagas Mille Fleurs.


----------



## kf660r

I would recommend any of the J. Fuego (Jesus Fuego) Naturals. A wonderful mild cigar for someone new to the business. Also would add the Gurkha Master Select. Another great cigar that would go under the mild category. Great job on the list!


----------



## jaycarla

Thanks for the list.

Now I just have to decide. Buy online, or walk into my cigar shop with a list and look like a knob.


----------



## squid

jaycarla said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> Now I just have to decide. Buy online, or walk into my cigar shop with a list and look like a knob.


Alright...seeing how no one else has asked you yet...of the two individuals in your Avatar...which one is jay and which one is Carla? :ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Very helpful.


----------



## jaycarla

squid said:


> Alright...seeing how no one else has asked you yet...of the two individuals in your Avatar...which one is jay and which one is Carla? :ss


Don't know how I missed this one.

I am Jay and the Wifey is Carla.


----------



## sailchaser

Nice shopping list 21 down 99 to go shopping for 
Thanks


----------



## vcigar.com

great list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I am going to try and smoke one off the list a week to try and learn more about cigars!

thanks


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

awesome list bro. thanks alot. looking for to trying it.


----------



## Zira

Thanks very much for this very useful information :tu


----------



## ScarFaceDACE

Nice.


----------



## Troop_lee

Thanks I'm going to print that list up and keep in next to my cigar journal.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Glad to see I have tried a number on this list and have a few more sitting in the humi waiting on me to liberate them.

thanks for the list. More money up in smoke.


----------



## chacmol73

Thanks for putting the list together...... I have been looking at CBID and that place is dangerous.


-=C


----------



## habanos2004

*THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED BECAUSE THIS NEW USER HAS NOT READ THE USER AGREEMENT AFTER HE REGISTERED HERE ON CLUB STOGIE.*

here's the RULES that can be found here as well:



pds said:


> With the desire of making your experience at Club Stogie an enjoyable one, there are three simple rules that can help new members in the forums.
> 
> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/clearing_goods/restricted/cuban_cigars.xml
> 
> Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects. If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!
> 
> 2) *DO* feel free to use the search function. There are a ton of questions already asked and answered. You may be able to save yourself some time by searching for the answer before asking it. At the same time, don't feel bad if you ask a quetion that has been asked before...it happens!
> 
> 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.
> 
> *4) Club Stogie can not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. There is a quote below from the user agreement all members agreed to when registering.
> 
> Due to continued abuse of this policy, and the legal exposure to CS we have been forced to adopt this new rule since we are a United States based forum. This was not done to the actions of any single member. There will be no exceptions to this rule, and continued violation is grounds for loss of membership.
> 
> Quote from user agreement:
> 
> You also agree to not use this site for any illegal activity including, but not limited to the trading, selling, or exchanging of cigars in locations where they are not legal.*
> 
> Of course, always remember...
> 
> CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
> - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com
> 
> (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!
> 
> Thanks
> Club Stogie Staff


----------



## Shabalula

I have tried some, and will try others. Great list!


----------



## newmanium79

Thanks for putting this list together. I just printed it out and need to begin working on it. This should be fun...:chk


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke

Thanks for the list. I saved it, printed it, and now I'm ready to go shopping.


----------



## Just Quaff

Thanks for the list! That is seriously going to help me out when I go shopping Yah! Especially since I am still kind of a newb here and don't know too many cigars.


----------



## MyMonkey

Excellent resource. I must acquire a few of those. Thanks.


----------



## Oyin

i just kissed my savings goodbye..

HELLO CBID! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Thanks for taking the time to put a shopping list together.:ss


----------



## blitz32

Nice list. Gonna take a while to cross all of these off!


----------



## Bax

Great list! Some of my fav's of course the Monte's could be a bit higher up...


BTW... Chuck Norris's tears cure cancer. Too bad he never cries... EVER! And, underneath his beard there is no chin, just another fist.


----------



## MarkinCA

Adam, Excellent list buddy! Gonna merge your list with TxMatt' Ultimate Whore list...What an extensive odyssey this is gonna be. :tu:tu:cb


----------



## Sergeant Smoky

This is a great list. I have checked off a few on it already. I am going to finish the list and possibly add some others. Such as under Cuban - Guantanamero. I had that when I was in Peru and really enjoyed it and it was very affordable.


----------



## Opusfxd

Truly a great list. Save us noobs a bunch of time searching on our own. Good thing I get paid soon. :chk


----------



## sandsman1

well with all the dif stogies out there this is a push in the right direction --- and yes i say very helpfull -- thanks sands


----------



## BomberOne

Great post for this newbie


----------



## canadasmokes

wheres the $2 and under section, recently iv found that you do not need to spend allot on cigars. I bought a bunch of bundle cigars from mr bundles, about 40 for around 60 all churchills or toro's. previously i used to smoke mainly premium cigars and now i find I enjoy the flavor of select bundled cigars more and with price im sold (just takes a lil searching). somtimes you sacrifice some quality on construction but hey at 1-2 bux a stick thats a churchill or toro its awsome. 
my 2 cents


----------



## planecrazy69

This is an awesome resource. :tuMany thanks to all who have contibuted. When I first tried the Partagas Black Label from this list, I just thought "DAMN" this is what I've been looking for. It's official, I'm in deep.:ss


----------



## Pendaboot

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Seems the Victor Sinclair should be added to the list, no? It's now rated top 3 in the under $6 category according to Top25 (actually it's rated in the Top25 overall even). I haven't had any yet but am looking fwd to receving some shortly. I heard they need to be aged in the humi for a few months.


First time I tried the VS I thought they were terrible, so I laid them down to rest. Forgot completely about them, as a matter of fact, then about a year later I was rearranging things and rediscovered them, and they were entirely different! That was actually my first experience with the magic of aging. Now when I can get a box on CBid for cheap (under a buck) I immediately shuck them and lay them down to sleep. I get that great box as an immediate dividend, and know that I have a supply of morning cigars waiting peacefully for me when I remember them again.
:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel

as a newby myself this is extremely helpful. I have smoked a few on the list and they are all good cigars. Well made and constructed cigars. Thanks! :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## p2min

Thanks for a great list.

P2min



adamh_25_ said:


> I saw a post in here that said newb must try list and thought that a good idea, but there wasn't a list in there. So, I have a list that everyone on here and I have come up with throughout the months of my newb questions. I'd like to share it for all the newbs that pop on as something to get them started. Just print this baby off or somethin and have at it. Smoke anything and everything. Whatever you can get your hands on. If it is a redundant post, feel free to delete it Paul. Hope this helps someone as it has helped me. By the way, its quite long but there are also many many more smokes out there. This is just a pretty solid list to start from. And also, if anybody on here has anything they wanna add tell me and I'll update it.
> Adam
> 
> Stuff To Try
> 
> 1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
> 2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
> 3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
> 4. Padron - 3000(M)
> 5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
> 6. Padron - Panatela
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
> 8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
> 9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
> 10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
> 11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
> 12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
> 13. Rocky Patel - Edge
> 14. Partagas Black - Maximo
> 15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
> 16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
> 17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
> 18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
> 19. Torano Virtuoso
> 20. Punch Rare Corojo
> 21. Padron Classic Londres
> 22. Cusano 18
> 23. Perdomo Reserve
> 24. Diamond Crown Maximus
> 25. La Aurora Anos
> 26. Litto Gomez
> 27. CAO Brazilia
> 28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
> 29. CAO Italia
> 30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
> 31. CAO Criollo
> 32. CAO CX2
> 33. Flor de Olivia
> 34. Juan Lopez
> 35. La Veija Habana
> 36. Java
> 37. St. Louis Rey
> 38. Sosa
> 39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
> 40. Montecristo
> 
> Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)
> 
> 1. Bolivar PC
> 2. Partagas Shorts
> 3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
> 4. Jose Piedra.$3
> 5. Monte Cristo #4
> 6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
> 7. Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> 
> 1. Camachos
> 2. Rocky Patel Edge
> 3. Olivia "O" Bold
> 4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
> 5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
> 7. CAO Extreme
> 8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
> 9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
> 10. Partagas Black Label
> 11. Joya De Nicaragua
> 12. El Rico Habano
> 13. Quinteros
> 14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
> 15. Siglo VI
> 16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
> 17. Litto Gomez
> 18. H Upmann Corona Major
> 19. Cohiba Siglo 2
> 20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
> 21. Opus X
> 22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
> 23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5
> 
> Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List
> 
> 1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
> 3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
> 4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
> 5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
> 6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
> 8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
> 9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
> 10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
> 11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
> 12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
> 13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
> 14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
> 15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
> 16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
> 17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
> 18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
> 19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
> 20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
> 21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
> 22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
> 23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
> 24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
> 25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35
> 
> Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings
> 
> 1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
> 2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
> 3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
> 4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
> 5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
> 6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
> 7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
> 8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
> 9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
> 10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
> 11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
> 12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
> 13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
> 14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
> 15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
> 16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
> 17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
> 18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
> 19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
> 20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
> 21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
> 22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
> 23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
> 25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


----------



## p2min

I'd like to see that list myself.


----------



## Dwharmsway

This list helps out tremendously. Just getting into the swing of things and I was wondering which ones to try. It is now bookmarked!

Thankyou for taking the time to do this!

Dwayne


----------



## chrishollandband

awesome list. thanks a ton


----------



## My371

Thank you for taking the time and posting this list!

I went in to a local B&M the other day with my list from "this" list and the owner got a good chuckle!

He said, "Oh no...Not a another cigar aficionado." I explained that I was newbie and looking for a few good cigars. He said, "Give me that da*n list"....
He suggested a few and I ended up purchasing a A. Fuente Cuban Sun Grown Belicoso 5 3/4 52....AVO Maduro Robusto 5/50...and a La Unica Cabinet #500 5.5/42(My own "doing" because I was running out of cash)...

After I had paid...He threw me a copy of Cigar Aficionado(magazine) and said, "Here, Read this."....I told him I'd be back.


----------



## Dude Love

Thanks for the list. Great jumping off point


----------



## MooseToga

Awesome list, thanks, very helpful for those pathetic newbs out there, hahaha - wait, oh right, that's me. I'd love to hear what people thought of the cigars on the list, too - what you liked about them, etc.


----------



## Pendaboot

MooseToga said:


> Awesome list, thanks, very helpful for those pathetic newbs out there, hahaha - wait, oh right, that's me. I'd love to hear what people thought of the cigars on the list, too - what you liked about them, etc.


That list includes vitolas from almost every type and kind of cigar, from mild and creamy to strong and robust, and everything in between. Each one has been reviewed in many places, so who would know where to start? But maybe I could offer this to a someone new to cigars: Many experienced smokers have begun to favor very strong cigars, but I think many, if not most of us started with milder vitolas. From that list, from my experience, I would say that the Cusano 18 is probably the highest rated, very mild cigar. Now I am sure that statement could draw a very heated argument, with some smokers claiming that they taste like straw, but that would be my suggestion - try something mild but complex. After decades of smoking cigars, that is the type I still favor. For a little more oomph, from the top 25 list, try Cusano's Xclusivo, that is also pretty mild and smooth. Smoking should not be a contest, but a relaxing pastime. As you get more experienced, try every type and kind of cigar, since you never know where your taste will take until you get there. IMHO, natch. 
Just my :2 :cb


----------



## MooseToga

Pendaboot said:


> That list includes vitolas from almost every type and kind of cigar, from mild and creamy to strong and robust, and everything in between. Each one has been reviewed in many places, so who would know where to start?


Oh I hope it didn't sound like I wanted someone to go through the list and review each cigar... I just meant that if someone had a favorite on the list, I'd love to hear why they like it so much.


----------



## Pendaboot

MooseToga said:


> Oh I hope it didn't sound like I wanted someone to go through the list and review each cigar... I just meant that if someone had a favorite on the list, I'd love to hear why they like it so much.


Well then, Moose, put me down liking the Cusano 18s, either Connecticut or Maduro, for a combination of mildness and complexity that I find very satisfying, and the Rocky Patel Vintage 92s for much the same reason, with a bit more oomph, like the Xclusivo.


----------



## MooseToga

Two brands I'm surprised to not see at all on that list: Gurkha and Padilla. Perhaps I'm just a sucker for good marketing and pretty labels, but I've always thought of those as two brands that were firmly in the second tier, and that both of which could probably make at least one ultra-premium cigar that would be worthy of a spot on the list. Is that not the case?


----------



## sikk50

Wow, very informational. I'm still new to this, I've tried a few of the ones on there, but I will definatly be making more purchases based on this list


----------



## slimm

Good list! I have work to do. 


Ryan


----------



## Curdjr

Thanks for the various lists. I think Gisperts makes a good smoke at fair price.


----------



## Pendaboot

Curdjr said:


> Thanks for the various lists. I think Gisperts makes a good smoke at fair price.


If you like those, Bering makes a very comparable cigar, as does Plasencia. For that matter, Cu Avana and 5 Vegas Gold are also comparable in taste, strength, and price. Not the same, but similar. For that matter, check out Baccarat as well.


----------



## jamesb3

Great list:tu. Have really enjoyed and made use of your list of cigars. Have found my taste in the full bodied cigars. Would love anymore suggestions and hope you continue to update the list.


----------



## Curdjr

Thanks Penda... I will give your suggestions a try


----------



## TandRHabana

Wow,
Great list for the beginner like myself. looking foward to nubbing each and every one.

Question: Any ideas on how to change my spare bedroom into a cigar paradise?


----------



## Pendaboot

TandRHabana said:


> Wow,
> Great list for the beginner like myself. looking foward to nubbing each and every one.
> 
> Question: Any ideas on how to change my spare bedroom into a cigar paradise?


Your biggest problem will be ventilation. The other stuff is, while not exactly easy, made more or less difficult by how you decide to ventilate that spare bedroom. Like every engineering problem, you have to make some decisions that are all trade offs. Your decisions in the beginning are the hard part.

First trade off, for me, was air quality in the room. On the one hand you have maintaining a pristine atmosphere in the smoking room. On the other hand is temperature and humidity control. If you want clean air and little or no smell, it will be very expensive to keep temp and rh ideal. Clean air is free, but starts at whatever the weather is that day. If it is cold, it must be heated. If dry - you get the idea.

I decided to go with making the entire room 65/65, which made a lot of ventilation expensive, so I went with filtration instead. There is HEPA, activated charcoal, and electrostatic removal of particulate and gaseous material. I went with all of them. I also required humidification to keep the room at 65%rh. Once that was done, I figured any old box would do. How little I knew. In the event, all my smokes in that room are in humidors anyway. It takes very little to keep them at proper humidity, but I am more comfortable with humidors. But with an entire room at 65 degrees and 65%rh, I had virtually unlimited storage. Using the third law of cigar collecting, which is "Your cigar inventory will expand to exceed the storage room available" a good six month orgy of cigar buying became necessary.
If you think you can resist the third law, good luck! :chk


----------



## nycstogie

Pendaboot said:


> If you like those, Bering makes a very comparable cigar, as does Plasencia. For that matter, Cu Avana and 5 Vegas Gold are also comparable in taste, strength, and price. Not the same, but similar. For that matter, check out Baccarat as well.


 Ive had dome of those and liked the Bering ok as a cheaper stogie.In the tube,and will try it again.
I wish to know what sizes (mad or claro) of Baccarat u find the best.
I am trying to wean myself off the more expensive Cigars,and am getting into my briar pipe and new Uhles 5 pack sampler.
I love cigar easy flavor and niccoten buzz.


----------



## Pendaboot

nycstogie said:


> Ive had dome of those and liked the Bering ok as a cheaper stogie.In the tube,and will try it again.
> I wish to know what sizes (mad or claro) of Baccarat u find the best.
> I am trying to wean myself off the more expensive Cigars,and am getting into my briar pipe and new Uhles 5 pack sampler.
> I love cigar easy flavor and niccoten buzz.


I like the natural wrappers, the Robustos and the Luchadores are my favorite sizes. Baccarats have a very satisfying aroma, aside from the taste, that I really enjoy. And the prices are hard to beat.


----------



## bigr8131963

Great list, I see a few I'll have to try:ss


----------



## F. Prefect

adamh_25_ said:


> I saw a post in here that said newb must try list and thought that a good idea, but there wasn't a list in there. So, I have a list that everyone on here and I have come up with throughout the months of my newb questions. I'd like to share it for all the newbs that pop on as something to get them started. Just print this baby off or somethin and have at it. Smoke anything and everything. Whatever you can get your hands on. If it is a redundant post, feel free to delete it Paul. Hope this helps someone as it has helped me. By the way, its quite long but there are also many many more smokes out there. This is just a pretty solid list to start from. And also, if anybody on here has anything they wanna add tell me and I'll update it.
> Adam
> 
> Stuff To Try
> 
> 1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
> 2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
> 3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
> 4. Padron - 3000(M)
> 5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
> 6. Padron - Panatela
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
> 8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
> 9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
> 10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
> 11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
> 12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
> 13. Rocky Patel - Edge
> 14. Partagas Black - Maximo
> 15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
> 16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
> 17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
> 18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
> 19. Torano Virtuoso
> 20. Punch Rare Corojo
> 21. Padron Classic Londres
> 22. Cusano 18
> 23. Perdomo Reserve
> 24. Diamond Crown Maximus
> 25. La Aurora Anos
> 26. Litto Gomez
> 27. CAO Brazilia
> 28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
> 29. CAO Italia
> 30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
> 31. CAO Criollo
> 32. CAO CX2
> 33. Flor de Olivia
> 34. Juan Lopez
> 35. La Veija Habana
> 36. Java
> 37. St. Louis Rey
> 38. Sosa
> 39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
> 40. Montecristo
> 
> Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)
> 
> 1. Bolivar PC
> 2. Partagas Shorts
> 3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
> 4. Jose Piedra.$3
> 5. Monte Cristo #4
> 6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
> 7. Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> 
> 1. Camachos
> 2. Rocky Patel Edge
> 3. Olivia "O" Bold
> 4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
> 5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
> 7. CAO Extreme
> 8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
> 9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
> 10. Partagas Black Label
> 11. Joya De Nicaragua
> 12. El Rico Habano
> 13. Quinteros
> 14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
> 15. Siglo VI
> 16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
> 17. Litto Gomez
> 18. H Upmann Corona Major
> 19. Cohiba Siglo 2
> 20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
> 21. Opus X
> 22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
> 23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5
> 
> Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List
> 
> 1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
> 3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
> 4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
> 5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
> 6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
> 8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
> 9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
> 10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
> 11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
> 12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
> 13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
> 14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
> 15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
> 16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
> 17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
> 18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
> 19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
> 20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
> 21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
> 22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
> 23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
> 24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
> 25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35
> 
> Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings
> 
> 1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
> 2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
> 3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
> 4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
> 5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
> 6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
> 7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
> 8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
> 9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
> 10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
> 11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
> 12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
> 13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
> 14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
> 15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
> 16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
> 17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
> 18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
> 19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
> 20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
> 21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
> 22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
> 23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
> 25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


A very impressive list to say the very least, but I personally would have to disagree that it is a good starter list for anyone just beginning to smoke handmades.

Someone just beginning their career will be anxious to try as many different varieties as possible to develope a taste for the differences in flavors that various wrappers and fillers will produce and there just isn't a shortcut to smoking a lot cigars to develope this taste and at 10.00 to 15.00 dollars per stick this is going to be prohibitive to most new smokers. There are plenty of good cigars in the 1.50-3.00 range that would do just as well during the first few months of new smokers career.

I can only speak from my own experiences, and I don't smoke large numbers of $10.00+ cigars, but when I first began smoking handmades my tastebuds were not developed to the point where I could really identify and appreciate the flavors that these ultra premiums had to offer.

I do agree wholeheartedly that it would be a very good idea for the beginner to make a copy of your list, and as he becomes more experienced, buy a few when he finds them onsale. I can't speak for anyone else, and I may be a slow learner for that matter, but I am certain I wasted money on the ultra premium sticks early in my cigar smoking career, long before I had the experience to appreciate what they had to offer.:2

F. Prefect


----------



## jamesb3

Nice list. Have tried many and look forward to working my way through many more. Thanks for the list, and taking the time to post it.:tu


----------



## MichMike

Thanks for the list! Stopped into the local B&M smoke shop earlier this week, not much of a selection there, just placed my first online order consisting of 6 from the list.:tu


----------



## spider

Great list! It is a much better way to go about it than the random purchasing I have been making.

any suggestions for a box pressed, medium+, creamy smoke?


----------



## BirdDog

Wow - Thanks for the list! I am an internet reserch freak and this is going to save me alot of time. Very useful for a noob's like me in determining what buy. :tu


----------



## dccraft

I printed this list and keep a copy with me whenever I travel during the day. Ya just never know when you may stumble across a B&M. :tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

Adam, thanks for the list. Definitely helpful! This is probably an impossible question to answer, since everyone has their own personal tastes and preferences, but what are the top 5 or 10 must tries for a newbie (non-cuban)? 

I've been doing a lot of research lately, but I need help narrowing the list down. 

Thanks!


----------



## jackblack21

so should it be like start from number 1 and work your way down or just pick and choose


----------



## Freak

i must be a super n00b, 3 of those top 40 have made me sick...I need something super mild i guess. Torano Silver Exodus 1959 gave me one hell of a headache, then i tossed my cookies with a Pardon last week. not good...


----------



## shvictor

Thanks for the list. I will be printing that out to take with me to the local B&M's.

Steve


----------



## twgc1

Great help for a newbie like me. Thanks


----------



## 007Kevin

A great list to get started and point people in the right direction. I've smoked a few different cigars previous to joining (a few of which are on the list) but here are a few that I thought should FOR SURE be on it:

1. Romeo y Julieta - 1875 Medallas de Oro Reserva Real
2. Romeo y Julieta - Medallas de Oro Vintage
3. Oliva - Serie V
4. A. Fuente - Gran Reserva

All are pretty easy and enjoyable smokes IMO. Help for other noobs that I have gone by (many may already know this info but just to state it in another helpful area) is just looking at the cigar color and sometimes smell. 

Definitely recommend the A. Fuente - Gran Reserva to any noob. I had not had one until last night and it was a joy. Smooth taste, aroma, and finish. One of only a couple cigars I could stand to actually smell the smoke coming off the cigar while still on my lips.


----------



## masonichistorian

Really good list. right now im stuck on romeo y julieta and the CAO Sopranos.


----------



## alley00p

Adam, Wow, what a great list to select from. Definately please keep this thread alive! It's mucho useful for noobies like me!

alley00p


----------



## SMM

Thanks for the list. I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## Barney Jr

Really enjoyed this list. I have this list written down and keep it in my car in case I need to make a smoke stop.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

Cool lists many thanks 4 the time you've put into it. Il defo be printing it off, but how long do we get to work our way through it!?!


----------



## icantbejon

This is an awesome list. Thanks for the post man. I added the whole list to my own personal list.


----------



## rick226

Thanks for the list. I printed it, now off to the local B&M.


----------



## friz

Great info and list. For under $6 I would include the Oliva G maduro torpedo or even the Padron 3000 maduro


----------



## _mo

very helpful, thanks!


----------



## doubledown

Thanks for list! I came across this forum as I was looking for some more information to get started. Used the list to pick out some first smokes


----------



## CohibaMan

Thanks! Like alot of people posting here I've been searching around for a list that I can start building my humidor with (assuming I don't smoke them faster then I can buy them, lol). Awesome list!


----------



## catoblunt23

Thanks alot Brosef!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linty

This is the best! I just printed the list off and taped it on my wall to refer to. The sub $6 part is the best. as is the ones with the prics marked right beside it. genius.


----------



## RaiderRodney

Just stumbled onto the site recently and this is a great list. Will be very helpful, thanks a bunch :tu


----------



## uncelnino

You have got to add Tatuaje and Illusione to that list, also the Oliva Serie V is another one to try.


----------



## ThreeSheets

decisions..................


----------



## scarecrow0104

CohibaMan said:


> Thanks! Like alot of people posting here I've been searching around for a list that I can start building my humidor with (assuming I don't smoke them faster then I can buy them, lol). Awesome list!


I have a hard time keeping sticks in my humidor. I drive a truck and have all day to enjoy a smoke. So I'm going through 3 to 6 a day.

Great list by the way. More to try. Thanks.


----------



## JBravo

Thanks for the list!!
I'm putting this list up next to the "honey do" list.
Somehow I think this one will get more "action". :ss


----------



## GTCharged

Great list, just need some money to start buyin'


----------



## mcuenca

I been trying to put together the Top 25 Cigars of the year by Cigar Aficionado but I have not be able to get some of the Cigars..... besides of the Cuban that, of course, I did not even try. 
Also, the "Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Double Robusto" I just got 3 from the Don Carlos Aniversario 2008 
Sampler: https://www.cuencacigars.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5549

... so if you are amoung the first 3 to place the order you will get it but if not, the next six will get any of this:
3 Don Carlos Anniv Robusto 2006 Natural 5 1/4 x 48 
3 Don Carlos Anniv Toro 2006 Natural 6 1/4 x 48

The Sampler contains the following Cigars:
No. Name/Price/Factory
2 Padron Serie 1926 80 Years Maduro $30.00 Nicaragua 
4 La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 5 $7.80 Nicaragua 
5 Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Double Robusto $32.00 Dom. Rep.
8 Don Pepin Garcia Lancero $9.00 USA 
10 Aston Heritage Puro Sol Robusto $8.60 Dom. Rep 
12 Oliva Serie V Double Robusto $5.50 Nicaragua 
14 La Aurora Barrel Aged Belicoso $9.06 Dom. Rep. 
15 Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo $10.50 Honduras 
17 Casa Torano Maduro Robusto $5.56 Nicaragua 
20 Mi Dominicana by Jose Seijas Robusto $8.00 Dom. Rep 
21 El Rey del Mundo Flor Llaneza $8.24 Honduras 
25 Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria $8.25 Honduras

To buy this follow this link: Cuenca Cigars: 12 of the Top 25 Cigars 2008

PriceL $142.51


----------



## mcuenca

scarecrow0104 said:


> I have a hard time keeping sticks in my humidor. I drive a truck and have all day to enjoy a smoke. So I'm going through 3 to 6 a day.
> 
> Great list by the way. More to try. Thanks.


When on the Route the best way to keep your cigars is by the Arturo Fuente Humidors Bag.... Read more here: BovedaDirect

At my site you can buy them if you want. They last 6 months.... 
Large: Cuenca Cigars: Fuente Humidifier Bag Large 
Medium: Cuenca Cigars: Fuente Humidifier Bag Medium
Small: Cuenca Cigars: Fuente Humidifier Bag Small

Good luck with your smoking and driving. I figure you will be the hapiest men on a truck when smoking a Cigars....


----------



## GlockG23

Freak said:


> i must be a super n00b, 3 of those top 40 have made me sick...
> I need something super mild i guess. Torano Silver Exodus 1959 gave me one hell of a headache,
> then i tossed my cookies with a Pardon last week. not good...


update please, how are you handling those cigars now?


----------



## mcuenca

GlockG23 said:


> update please, how are you handling those cigars now?


I guess you right when you said you like mild cigars... I don't recommend that you smoke a Padron either, won't be good for you. Try the new Oliva Connecticut wrapper or the Victor de la Cruz Cigars those are great Milds and the price still not to crazy (arround 7-8 $) You should also try a Montecristo White, which is very mild and very well constructed.

Good look with your smoke... I hope you find something you like so you stay wilth us.


----------



## MyFather

hey all. ADAM thanx for that great list. It is just thing I need to try more cigars as being a newb you feel lost when you step into a humidor. Ill have to take my list with me:biglaugh:Im sure Ill look like a newb but i will be a newb with a list of good cigars. if you have any more suggestions feel free to let me know


----------



## calhounhusker

Id agree with trying the Montecristo White, and the Oliva Conneticut. I would also try:

G.A.R
JFR
La Aroma De Cuba EE
Nub (Any of the 3)
Cuesta Rey Natural


----------



## thebayratt

Great list Adam, I should email it to my girlfriend and put "my birthday wish list" as the subject. Can't go wrong with those picks!


----------



## redlegrod

Thanks for this list. As a newbie I will try a lot and see what I like.

Rod


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Absolutely great information. I think I have 2 of the 40 to try in my humidor. I am also surprised no Oliva's on there (from some of the reviews I have seen), I have some of the Oliva Serie V in my humidor for a couple months, but haven't tried them yet.

Thank you again for info like this, this is invaluable to a new fish like myself.

Love the sub $6 list, hehe, keep the wife off my back.

Thanks,

BV


----------



## Arfele

A list like this is exactly why I joined this forum. Thanks


----------



## Bigtotoro

Speaking for myself, I appreciate the availability of the list. I am not exactly a total neophyte ,but this is a very deep hobby (in regard to the amount of product) to sift through. Some of that I will put to use right away and some I'll just have to keep an eye out for (I've never even seen an OpusX).


----------



## TheSmokeLounge

Great list, will be sure to check out some of these I have yet to smoke.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Arfele said:


> A list like this is exactly why I joined this forum. Thanks


I second that notion. Kudos to the development team.:bowdown:


----------



## NSPz

I have tried quite a many that are on list. Good to see a checklist I can kinda go by or buy.


----------



## Velaramma

Hey all, I'm a fairly newb smoker and have always stuck to cheap cigars cause I'm poor. This week I spent about ten bucks on different flavor samplers. The tobacconist recommended an Acid. Out of maybe 8 different types I tried, I have to say I liked the Acid the best, and I wish the bastards weren't so expensive to me. But I noticed they weren't added to this list. I know there's a stigma to Acids with the "pro" smokers but I really think they should at least be suggested because they are great in their own right.


----------



## swervmaster

Wow this is a sweet list i wish i had found it sooner it seems i tend to lean to the stronger smokes


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

very cool idea ill def be taking a look at this list the next time i order


----------



## walkwiththelion

Here is where my newbishness will really show, but I just started smoking cigars, what does maduro mean and some of the words after the dash on these cigars mean?


----------



## Habanolover

walkwiththelion said:


> Here is where my newbishness will really show, but I just started smoking cigars, what does maduro mean and some of the words after the dash on these cigars mean?


The word Maduro means "ripe" in Spanish and is the result of extra fermenting time for tobacco. It results in a darker leaf which is most often used for the wrapper. Usually it will impart a slight sweetness to the flavor and is usually smooth.

From looking at the list I am assuming that what you are talking about is the names of the cigars which usually relates to the specific vitola.


----------



## mcuenca

walkwiththelion said:


> Here is where my newbishness will really show, but I just started smoking cigars, what does maduro mean and some of the words after the dash on these cigars mean?


I usually refer to Maduro on Cigars using the Metaphor of a Fruit. When a fruit is Madura (Spanish word) means its ready to eat and you may find more flavor in a Madura fruit than a before is ready.... the problem with this terminology is that Cigar Makers use it differently. Some Cigars Makers use the Maduro usually Darker Leaves for strong cigars. In reality 'black' or 'darker' may give you the impression of Strongenest....

From my point of view a Maduro can still be a very mild cigar with more flavor.... remember, what make a cigar stronger is not just the wrapper but the Ligero you put inside. Even thougt of course a Dark Cigar with a lot Ligero inside is also strong.

When choosing a cigar you need to ask. Do not assume that darker means strong because usually that a wrong conception.

The problem with Maduro is when the Cigar Makers do not follow the fermentation process the tobacco needs in a right way. Some Cigar Makers cheat on this...use many choices to accelerate the process.... that's what happens when you smoke a Maduro and your lips, hands and everything got painted.... it's because what they really did was actually "Paint the Cigar"... well, make sure when smoking a Maduro, read a little bit about the makers and ask to people that know.....

What you are supposed to get in a Maduro Cigar is a lot of flavor, not a painted hands and lips. So, just ask before.... Hope this help you. Everybody has a different concept in this industry so don't assume I am right.... I love Maduro but sometimes I just get so disappointed with them...

Use Caution


----------



## Habanolover

mcuenca said:


> I usually refer to Maduro on Cigars using the Metaphor of a Fruit. When a fruit is Madura (Spanish word) means its ready to eat and you may find more flavor in a Madura fruit than a before is ready.... the problem with this terminology is that Cigar Makers use it differently. Some Cigars Makers use the Maduro usually Darker Leaves for strong cigars. In reality 'black' or 'darker' may give you the impression of Strongenest....
> 
> From my point of view a Maduro can still be a very mild cigar with more flavor.... remember, what make a cigar stronger is not just the wrapper but the Ligero you put inside. Even thougt of course a Dark Cigar with a lot Ligero inside is also strong.
> 
> When choosing a cigar you need to ask. Do not assume that darker means strong because usually that a wrong conception.
> 
> The problem with Maduro is when the Cigar Makers do not follow the fermentation process the tobacco needs in a right way. Some Cigar Makers cheat on this...use many choices to accelerate the process.... that's what happens when you smoke a Maduro and your lips, hands and everything got painted.... it's because what they really did was actually "Paint the Cigar"... well, make sure when smoking a Maduro, read a little bit about the makers and ask to people that know.....
> 
> What you are supposed to get in a Maduro Cigar is a lot of flavor, not a painted hands and lips. So, just ask before.... Hope this help you. Everybody has a different concept in this industry so don't assume I am right.... I love Maduro but sometimes I just get so disappointed with them...
> 
> Use Caution


Excellent explanation and well thought out. Ring Gauge boost for you!


----------



## bxcarracer

any of the cabinet seleccion by Atlandis cigars are great starts


----------



## Ray

This is an excellent resource! Thank you!!


----------



## thebuddha

This is a great lis and really helpful

I would just add the 5 Vegas Gold to the list for noobs. It is a very mild cigar that is fairly affordable (dont know the actuall price I got mine in a sampler). This might not be the best insigt though, seeing how I am a noob myself :lol:


----------



## Jumes

This is one of the reasons I decided to join this forum. Love the good tips and recommendations from those who have been around a while. For now I'm concentrating on the bargains.


----------



## zeavran1

Great list. I've tried a few and I'm looking to try more of these. I wish there was a cigar store open right now.


----------



## jspilon

I agree, great list. Thanks for taking the time to share it. 

As being a noob myself I would recommend my starter cigars: the Don Thomas Classico (8-9$) and the Hugo Cassar (6$), both are from Honduras, come in different sizes and are under 10$CAD.


----------



## domerthefrog

This is a great list!!!


----------



## kingback56

very good list!


----------



## jakespeed

Thanks for putting this list together. I'll be using it as my 'grocery' list when I hit the local cigar shops.


----------



## shunoshi

Although this thread and list are over 3 years old (and could probably use some additions), I think it's a great resource. I just came across it and will try to use it as a checklist for new smokes. Thanks.


----------



## scottwpreston

Great List,
Thanks Mucho!!


----------



## 22legs

Great list - two great smokes I didn't see mentioned - Casa Magna Gran Toro and the new release from Punch the Champion - both quality smokes


----------



## danielmathew

I am very new to the world of cigars, in fact. I seek your guidance so as to end up with the right collection of cigars. Yes, I love to collect beautiful cigars and then light them in parties with friends. 
I have a few to share as well. I will let you know about one of them!
Much thanks!


----------



## koondog

I love this list. Once I get my humidor seasoned, i'll have to start buying some of these sample packs.


----------



## Zelophehad

:hail:W0W...Now that is a list! :bowdown: Uhmm...Gimmi a few years and I might make it through, mabey. :hurt: 2:12 P.M. and I have not had a drink or cigar yet :drama:! Well I better grab a prompt from the ol' list and get the day started.:target:
Zelo.​


----------



## NineTenSooted

Wow this is a great list...where to start...lol.


----------



## GTCharged

Just wanted to add something... I've been smoking cigars for about 10 months now, and a sure fire hitter is a cigar named EO No.21 
Great cigar, it's mild, has a sweetish flavor with roasted nuttiness to it, and a light hint of leather.

Sub $6, and they are constructed great! A must try for noobs and seasoned smokers alike. Great yard gar.


----------



## JoeyBear

GTCharged said:


> Just wanted to add something... I've been smoking cigars for about 10 months now, and a sure fire hitter is a cigar named EO No.21
> Great cigar, it's mild, has a sweetish flavor with roasted nuttiness to it, and a light hint of leather.
> 
> Sub $6, and they are constructed great! A must try for noobs and seasoned smokers alike. Great yard gar.


The EO 21 is a very decent smoke and you're able, if you choose, to buy a bundle for about $34-40.


----------



## Trev

Great resource for a newb like me. It's very daunting to go into a cigar store and have no idea where to start looking. Staff can help quite a bit, but with other customers coming and going they can only lend so much assistance before they have to move on.
Thanks Adam.


----------



## ctaylor

great lists. I have tried a lot of these sticks, but theres a lot i will try now


----------



## travowen

My tupperdor runneth over.

Thanks
Trav


----------



## Jenady

I am a first week newb. I had the thought that it would be great to have a list from the experienced smokers. Before I asked I searched and here I am.

Thank you all for the list and all the suggested additions.

Now if that first order would get here!


----------



## brydfdharv

I have been smoking for a year now and tried several on this list. RP vintage 92 robusto is one of my favorites so far. Thanks for the list it is helpful always looking for new smokes.


----------



## allisa

I am smoking since last two years. great lists. I have tried a lot of these sticks, but theres a lot i will try now. Thank you all for the list and all the suggested additions.


----------



## BriBoy01

This list is AMAZING! As a newbie I am compiling it into a spreadsheet with a section for where I purchase it, when I purchase it and notes on the cigar. Then I will begin going through the list one smoke at a time! Thanks again!


----------



## mcuenca

I think that people that just start smoking, can use the Arturo Fuente Short Story! Is short smoke and very sweet. Then they can go to a Cuban Clasic by Don Pepin..... when they go to the shop and they say the magic words: I am not an everyday smoker.... then, that's what it takes.

Another one is been very good for started is the Perdomo Champagne, Montecristo White Robusto Grande (a little expensive but also a great mild smoke). 

More spicy and peppery (at the begining but then melos out) Vegas Cubanas also by Don Pepin.

You can't go wrong with any of those.

Good luck!


----------



## necrozen

mcuenca said:


> I think that people that just start smoking, can use the Arturo Fuente Short Story! Is short smoke and very sweet. Then they can go to a Cuban Clasic by Don Pepin..... when they go to the shop and they say the magic words: I am not an everyday smoker.... then, that's what it takes.
> 
> Another one is been very good for started is the Perdomo Champagne, Montecristo White Robusto Grande (a little expensive but also a great mild smoke).
> 
> More spicy and peppery (at the begining but then melos out) Vegas Cubanas also by Don Pepin.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of those.
> 
> Good luck!


I've been hearing a lot about those short stories. Gonna have to get a fiver of those and give them a try.


----------



## mcuenca

necrozen said:


> I've been hearing a lot about those short stories. Gonna have to get a fiver of those and give them a try.


you should give it a try.... people fall in love with them!

good luck finding them tough!
)


----------



## RealtorFrank

Excellent list covering a great range of smokes!


----------



## vanvan84

The first cigar I smoked was an Ashton 898 given to me by a buddy. Absolutely amazing. It is the smoke that got me as infatuated with cigars as I am today. I would recommend to any newbie. The price for me was a bit steep at the time but the next cigar I smoked was the exact same one because I knew it was good. IMO all newbies must try it.


----------



## theherf

Short Stories are great. Also recommend Carlos Tarano Casa Torano for a first smoke

theherf.com


----------



## sebast

Thank for the list, i think i will go shopping this week-end!!!


----------



## gibson_es

nice list.... but were are the Sosa's? ...some of the best made.... (if there there, then im blind, and i apologize....)


----------



## itsme_timd

gibson_es said:


> nice list.... but were are the Sosa's? ...some of the best made.... (if there there, then im blind, and i apologize....)


I've never even heard of those.


----------



## gibson_es

your missing out.....


----------



## croker

Try tatuaje La Riqueza.


----------



## s_vivo

Great list, good sticky.


----------



## tebone673

Great list. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Reef Keeper

This thread was just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## volfan247

Padilla 68 is great. not to expense either


----------



## whodeeni

Thanks for the list!


----------



## jaypulay

This is a perfect thread for those just starting out such as myself!!! 

Cheers


----------



## PunchMan6

This is a great thread and if I may add my suggestions...
Now mind you, I didnt read the whole thread so some of these were prolly mentioned before, maybe not!!!
On to my personal list for this thread...:
AF Short Story is a surefire winner for anyone startin out, and I see alot of people here agree!!
CAO Gold and Black are great smokes for anyone, but def newbies
Montesino, made by Fuente and very tasty...
NUB CT, Cameroon or Maduro, or Habano...I think any of these would be a pleasure for a newb...
Thats it for now...Ill think of more soon...too buzzed now!!!


----------



## pmac21

Very nice thread. Great suggestions.. Thanks


----------



## brunoslee

my favorite is Partagas D4 (cuban) Robusto size.

and 

Dona Flor Robusto Seleção (cigar Aficionado is 92 rate) =- Brazil, how never tried, need to.

:smoke2:


----------



## Christ

Great list!!!! Already have it copied and pasted in a Word Document to keep track of what I've already tried.


----------



## CigarBoss

Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings

1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29[/QUOTE]

WHOA! Check out #5 on this list. Cohiba Sublime 2004 Edition Limitada is NOT 25.69! $75.69 maybe. And #21 Cohiba Siglo VI for $20.31? Probably more like $50 or $60.00! I dont know where your getting your price quotes but those sure are cheap.

-Regards and Long Ashes!


----------



## Sixgunner

Great list!:bowdown:


----------



## PadillaGuy

Hey all, I hope that this is an appropriate place to post this link.
I'm researching opening a B&M and in my quest for commercial grade humidors I found this link to a large FAQ on one of the sites.

It is a pretty extensive page covering almost every aspect of cigar smoking, storage, etc. It also contains a large list of links to cigar related websites.

Hope someone finds this useful....

PG

Cigar Smoker's FAQ


----------



## J Daly

Great thread! The link above is killer as well. Thanks, it's cramming my noob head with info. -JD


----------



## PadillaGuy

J Daly said:


> Great thread! The link above is killer as well. Thanks, it's cramming my noob head with info. -JD


Yeah, ain't it great........


----------



## Dave.73

This is list is so helpful to someone just starting out and exploring new sticks. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Titus9000

hahaha I just bought a variety of beginners at my local smoke shop and as I read more, I can't wait to try them! I find myself smoking more than I should! My long term goal is to smoke and appreciate 2-3 great cigars a week. However, while in the excitement of finding something I like, I have smoked 2 a day for the past 3 days... time to slow down :dizzy:


----------



## Yamaha53

Titus9000 said:


> hahaha I just bought a variety of beginners at my local smoke shop and as I read more, I can't wait to try them! I find myself smoking more than I should! My long term goal is to smoke and appreciate 2-3 great cigars a week. However, while in the excitement of finding something I like, I have smoked 2 a day for the past 3 days... time to slow down :dizzy:


 I know what you mean, in the last month or so I have gone overboard trying to smoke everything new I run across. Excellent thread for a beginner though. Thanks!


----------



## Swenny69

Titus9000 said:


> hahaha I just bought a variety of beginners at my local smoke shop and as I read more, I can't wait to try them! I find myself smoking more than I should! My long term goal is to smoke and appreciate 2-3 great cigars a week. However, while in the excitement of finding something I like, I have smoked 2 a day for the past 3 days... time to slow down :dizzy:


A few years ago I was thoroughly disgusted with myself for the lack of cigar smoking I had done, so I made a New Year's Resolution to smoke at least one cigar a week. Now I'm up to at least two to three a week during the summer months. Six in three days sounds like a glorious way to spend three days


----------



## bhxhhcz

Since this thread was started almost 4 years ago, would it be safe to say that the cigars mentioned are still good recommendations? Or would any of these have gone to hell in a hand basket over time, and now produce dog rockets? 

Just curious, because I'm beginning to start purchasing some new sticks to try and broaden my tastes.


----------



## EricF

I started off with A bunch of Don Diegos and some Macanudo Hyde Park Cafes. Added in a few Ashton Magnums for good measure. Now my tastes have run to Medium to full bodied. But the others were grest smoke to start with IMHO.:biggrin:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Back in the day, I started with a box of Padron 2000 Maduros, now I'll savor practically anything* under the sun; whether it be one or fifteen on any given day, around five or six days a week.











*: the exclusions are in my profile


----------



## logos

Thanks!

As a newbie, I walk into my local b&m and my head starts spinning. I get all excited and lost in trying to pick out a few smokes to try for the first time.

The other day, I told my wife she could wait in the car...I would only be a few minutes because I knew exactly what I wanted (thanks to some guys on this forum), after I walk in and start talking to the owner, my phone rings, and its my wife...I realized it had been close to 20 minutes! whoops!


----------



## pips

Can fellow beginners recommend a cigar that you truly enjoyed ?


----------



## E Ross

Great post. Looking forward to making my way through this list.


----------



## UGA07

pips said:


> Can fellow beginners recommend a cigar that you truly enjoyed ?


I would be interested in this, but wonder if a new thread would be the way to go?

Great post! I am going to print this off and keep it in my wallet so it is available when I go to the B&M or when I make online orders.


----------



## slclift

Thanks for this post. It has really been handy as I begin my journey of smoking cigars.


----------



## rob51461

most "Purists" dont feel flavored cigars as cigars but check out Drew Estates lines so you dont get turned off by a strong smoke, gotta get that palete seasoned slowly or youll quit b4 starting


----------



## rob51461

pips said:


> Can fellow beginners recommend a cigar that you truly enjoyed ?


Java Maduro Robusto not too sweet and a medium strength


----------



## rocketmann82

5 Vegas line. The Cask is really good and the Gold is pretty good as well, a little light, but good. I am waiting to try the Gold Maduro.


----------



## NorCal Einstein

I love these "to try" lists! Thank you!!


----------



## jimbo1

Big maduro fan, any suggestions or list?
Great post thanks.


----------



## PadillaGuy

jimbo1 said:


> Big maduro fan, any suggestions or list?
> Great post thanks.


How about a few lesser known maduros that I love?

1. La Flor de Maria Mancini, belicoso (JR's) - nice looking wrapper, boxpressed torpedo with great medium body and nice flavors. A good value at around $45 a box on sale. This is a good maduro for folks newer to cigars. Just bought another box two weeks ago.

2. Omerta by Nat Sherman, one vitola - pyramid, (JR's) - this is an awesome smoke and gorgeous too. It's a rather strong yet smooth maduro. I gave one to a friend that had a little trouble standing afterwards.... They come in a really slick box of 6 for about $35. Hmm... just bought another box of these too.

3. Camacho SLR Maduro, torpedo or robusto, (Mike's Cigars) - I love every line Camacho makes. The SLR is one hell of a strong, full bodied, full flavored smoke. Not recommended for beginners without a death wish. This is one of my favorite cigars, period. Anytime I want a cigar to kick me in the face a bit, this is the one I reach for. Damn, I just bought a box of these too......

Too many maduros sitting around, better get smoking.

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

jimbo1 said:


> Big maduro fan, any suggestions or list?
> Great post thanks.


601 Green Oscuro, Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro, Ashton Aged Maduro, Camacho SLR, Camacho Triple Maduro, CAO Brazilia, CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro, CAO La Traviata Maduro, Chateau Real Maduro, Graycliff Espresso, Griffin Maduro, Gurkha G5 Avenger, Gurkha Black Dragon, Gurkha Ninja, Kristoff Ligero Maduro, Kristoff Maduro, La Aurora 1903 Preferidos Maduro/Ruby, La Flor Dominicana Maduro Cabinet, Liga Privada #9, Montecristo Reserva Negra, Oliva Serie G Maduro, Oliva Serie O Maduro, Onyx, Padron 1964 Maduro, Padron 1926 Maduro, Padron Family Reserve Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro.

As far as high quality maduros, those are your best bets, till you're ready to move on to other wrappers.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Excellent list of sticks with the Cusano 18 being one of my go to smokes!!!


----------



## jimbo1

thank you PG and Blade, I have only scratched the surface, looking foward to crossing more off the list, my wife is gonna kill me, oh well


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

jimbo1 said:


> thank you PG and Blade, I have only scratched the surface, looking foward to crossing more off the list, my wife is gonna kill me, oh well


The latter bit is definitely an understatement, though on the other hand your credit rating will go up. So it's a lose/win situation.


----------



## fanman1

ill have to try some of these, but which to start with hmmmm


----------



## tbarber12

The list keeps getting bigger and bigger...love it!

Just have to find the cash to try them all now..


----------



## jdfutureman

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> 601 Green Oscuro, Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro, Ashton Aged Maduro, Camacho SLR, Camacho Triple Maduro, CAO Brazilia, CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro, CAO La Traviata Maduro, Chateau Real Maduro, Graycliff Espresso, Griffin Maduro, Gurkha G5 Avenger, Gurkha Black Dragon, Gurkha Ninja, Kristoff Ligero Maduro, Kristoff Maduro, La Aurora 1903 Preferidos Maduro/Ruby, La Flor Dominicana Maduro Cabinet, Liga Privada #9, Montecristo Reserva Negra, Oliva Serie G Maduro, Oliva Serie O Maduro, Onyx, Padron 1964 Maduro, Padron 1926 Maduro, Padron Family Reserve Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the 601 Green, Camacho Triple Maduro
> been looking for the Camacho SLR after loving the Trip Maduro,
> will try the La Traviata soon
> but
> very intrigued by the Liga Privada #9 but have held off so far as its a bit pricey, would love your thoughts on the #9 if you are so inclined
Click to expand...


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

jdfutureman said:


> The_Smoked_Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 601 Green Oscuro, Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro, Ashton Aged Maduro, Camacho SLR, Camacho Triple Maduro, CAO Brazilia, CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro, CAO La Traviata Maduro, Chateau Real Maduro, Graycliff Espresso, Griffin Maduro, Gurkha G5 Avenger, Gurkha Black Dragon, Gurkha Ninja, Kristoff Ligero Maduro, Kristoff Maduro, La Aurora 1903 Preferidos Maduro/Ruby, La Flor Dominicana Maduro Cabinet, Liga Privada #9, Montecristo Reserva Negra, Oliva Serie G Maduro, Oliva Serie O Maduro, Onyx, Padron 1964 Maduro, Padron 1926 Maduro, Padron Family Reserve Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the 601 Green, Camacho Triple Maduro been looking for the Camacho SLR after loving the Trip Maduro, will try the La Traviata soon but very intrigued by the Liga Privada #9 but have held off so far as its a bit pricey, would love your thoughts on the #9 if you are so inclined
> 
> 
> 
> A powder keg of flavors, not for the weak of palettes, full in body and strength; this is not your average Liga Privada 9 or T52 for that matter. It's a slow burne with a spicy broadleaf maduro wrapper, with Nub'esque profiles of length to ring gauge factors.
> 
> The binder and fillers are chock full if flavor, yes I said binder. Fully composed of dark tobaccos, the Pig yields a massive variety of flavors including heavy cedar notes, ground pepper corns, Cuban coffee, 85% cacao blend dark chocolate, with a presence of leather and earth on the tongue.
> 
> While not entirely intact the ash is a pleasant mix of salt and pepper, and very solid. The first third took a decent thirty minutes to burn, with the ash still intact, and leads a segueway to a very nice sweet spot, where the spices mellow out, and rich truffle and mocha hints take up the reigns along with a minor hint of caramelized sugar from the center of the bunch. Right now as I reach the half I'm tasting mild hints of salt and butter from the wrapper which I tend to find from Cohiba's Siglo series. No touch ups were required for this short stout perfecto, it always leveled out to it's own accord.
> 
> At the final inch and a half the ash has become uniform and ringed like a well age and masterfully crafted ISOM. Drew Estate's has created another pinnacle of tobacciana history, much akin to the initial release of the Acid 5 circa 2002/3, by utilizing the absolute primes of dark tobaccos. Fortunately for me I brought with me today a miniature cigar awl to which I will use as a cigar clip to finish this down as far as possible; thanks goes to Davidus for procuring a box of these from which I labored to choose the optimal Flying Pig to sample and write this review.
> 
> This final inch and a quarter has been burning slowly and albeit a tad hot, but capturing the flavor profiles that I found in the first and second thirds of this glorious Pig. I've just "roached" it with my awl. This last third is billowing with smoke, where as the first two thirds didn't produce as much smoke, all the while though the smoke was a pleasant white smoke, the ideal smoke for an uber quality cigar.
> 
> It's worth noting that one ought to pick as many as one can do to the extremely limited production of these LP9′s since only 24,000 sticks were made due to the unique tobacco's selected for this once in a lifetime production, in boxes of twelve. Get them while you can, because once they're gone, well they're gone.
> -----
> While this one is part of the LP9 lineage, it's cigar that ran it's course; suffice to say however that the LP's are wholly worth their premium price point, but do note that once one goes down the proverbial rabbit hole, over time 10$+ price points will be the least of your concerns. Especially when you go to try 20$ and up cigars; and believe me, you will, if cigar-dom lures you in.
> 
> Another cigar line worth looking into are Ernesto Perez Carrillo's "New Core Line" cigars. They're adorned in sweet Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper, and boast both medium body, and strength; which is an ideal balance of flavor and potency for the beginner.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rock31

This thread is just what I needed, I know have a checklist of things to try instead of smoking the same cigar everyday!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Rock31 said:


> This thread is just what I needed, I know have a checklist of things to try instead of smoking the same cigar everyday!


That's the way to go, otherwise you'll end up preventing your palette to develop in full; trying a myriad of various wrappers and blends will increase your respect and appreciation for multi-national blends.

GL BOTL.


----------



## Rock31

Knocked two off the list. Going to try as many as I can, save the band and note how much I liked it, probably the easiest way right now for me to try an array of cigars.

OT: is there a list of acronyms you guys use here listed somewhere? I can only take wild guesses at what some of them mean.
Such as BOTL (Brother of the Lounge?)


----------



## Mavs

Lots of interesting sticks in here that I am defintly going to have to try! Thanks!

Rock I think this is what your looking for:

puff.com/forums/vb/cigar-questions/245802-cigar-acronyms-what-does-mean.HTML


----------



## Rock31

Thanks Mavs, I think it's time for a new pair of glasses


----------



## Zfog

Some recommendations from 1 noob to another. Cain Nub maduro and the Oliva Series V. 2 of my favorites right now


----------



## PapaSmoker2

jdfutureman said:


> The_Smoked_Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 601 Green Oscuro, Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro, Ashton Aged Maduro, Camacho SLR, Camacho Triple Maduro, CAO Brazilia, CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro, CAO La Traviata Maduro, Chateau Real Maduro, Graycliff Espresso, Griffin Maduro, Gurkha G5 Avenger, Gurkha Black Dragon, Gurkha Ninja, Kristoff Ligero Maduro, Kristoff Maduro, La Aurora 1903 Preferidos Maduro/Ruby, La Flor Dominicana Maduro Cabinet, Liga Privada #9, Montecristo Reserva Negra, Oliva Serie G Maduro, Oliva Serie O Maduro, Onyx, Padron 1964 Maduro, Padron 1926 Maduro, Padron Family Reserve Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro, Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the 601 Green, Camacho Triple Maduro
> been looking for the Camacho SLR after loving the Trip Maduro,
> will try the La Traviata soon
> but
> very intrigued by the Liga Privada #9 but have held off so far as its a bit pricey, would love your thoughts on the #9 if you are so inclined
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John! I'm a newbie and tried a Liga Privada No.9 (2 now) and wow! what a cigar! My first full bodied. Got a nicotine rush (empty stomac) the first few puffs, but what flavors. Lots of chocolate very smooth. ment to smoke be smoked slow is now my favorite cigar. Slow burning, just a little tight lasts 1-/2 to 2 hours. A must try.:banana:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr_Black

I have been looking for a list like this! Awesome work and Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## logos

Great list here for us newbs!

Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Hall25

Looks like I have a long way to go... Thanks for a starting point.
JH


----------



## Lazzzzze

Sadly, most of the best are far out of my price range


----------



## majickjack

Hi,

My first post here, I'm looking to smoke my first cigar soon. I just wanted to ask whether or not its worth spending the money on a great cigar for my first time? 

It seems like everything on the top 25 list is in my price range, and I was hoping to make it a Cuban. Which one would the great members of this forum recommend?

Thanks


----------



## stonez

The list... Wow!

Looks like I could be spending a few $$$ over the coming months!

Brilliant!


----------



## [email protected]

Great list. Ive tried most of those on the first list and loved every ones so far.


----------



## alboogie7

this is such a great list...thanks


----------



## ZeeKodadi

Im New to this hobbie but htis is a great way to start i have been working on my colection using this list and others thanks for the great help


----------



## sckfck

adamh_25_ said:


> I saw a post in here that said newb must try list and thought that a good idea, but there wasn't a list in there. So, I have a list that everyone on here and I have come up with throughout the months of my newb questions. I'd like to share it for all the newbs that pop on as something to get them started. Just print this baby off or somethin and have at it. Smoke anything and everything. Whatever you can get your hands on. If it is a redundant post, feel free to delete it Paul. Hope this helps someone as it has helped me. By the way, its quite long but there are also many many more smokes out there. This is just a pretty solid list to start from. And also, if anybody on here has anything they wanna add tell me and I'll update it.
> Adam
> 
> Stuff To Try
> 
> 1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
> 2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
> 3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
> 4. Padron - 3000(M)
> 5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
> 6. Padron - Panatela
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
> 8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
> 9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
> 10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
> 11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
> 12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
> 13. Rocky Patel - Edge
> 14. Partagas Black - Maximo
> 15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
> 16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
> 17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
> 18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
> 19. Torano Virtuoso
> 20. Punch Rare Corojo
> 21. Padron Classic Londres
> 22. Cusano 18
> 23. Perdomo Reserve
> 24. Diamond Crown Maximus
> 25. La Aurora Anos
> 26. Litto Gomez
> 27. CAO Brazilia
> 28. Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line)
> 29. CAO Italia
> 30. Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...)
> 31. CAO Criollo
> 32. CAO CX2
> 33. Flor de Olivia
> 34. Juan Lopez
> 35. La Veija Habana
> 36. Java
> 37. St. Louis Rey
> 38. Sosa
> 39. Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra
> 40. Montecristo
> 
> Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)
> 
> 1. Bolivar PC
> 2. Partagas Shorts
> 3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
> 4. Jose Piedra.$3
> 5. Monte Cristo #4
> 6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
> 7. Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> 
> 1. Camachos
> 2. Rocky Patel Edge
> 3. Olivia "O" Bold
> 4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
> 5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
> 7. CAO Extreme
> 8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
> 9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
> 10. Partagas Black Label
> 11. Joya De Nicaragua
> 12. El Rico Habano
> 13. Quinteros
> 14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
> 15. Siglo VI
> 16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
> 17. Litto Gomez
> 18. H Upmann Corona Major
> 19. Cohiba Siglo 2
> 20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
> 21. Opus X
> 22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
> 23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5
> 
> Top25Cigar.com Sub $6 Dollar List
> 
> 1. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 2. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02
> 3. Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26
> 4. Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50
> 5. La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50
> 6. Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73
> 7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53
> 8. La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96
> 9. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66
> 10. Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67
> 11. Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85
> 12. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43
> 13. La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49
> 14. La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03
> 15. Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39
> 16. Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55
> 17. K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15
> 18. C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48
> 19. Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64
> 20. Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56
> 21. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82
> 22. Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55
> 23. Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90
> 24. Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01
> 25. Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35
> 
> Top25Cigar.com 25 Overall Ratings
> 
> 1. Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93
> 2. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74
> 3. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62
> 4. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31
> 5. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69
> 6. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89
> 7. Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50
> 8. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80
> 9. Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28
> 10. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59
> 11. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69
> 12. Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68
> 13. Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38
> 14. Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11
> 15. Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39
> 16. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79
> 17. Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14
> 18. Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41
> 19. Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55
> 20. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30
> 21. Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31
> 22. Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22
> 23. Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83
> 24. H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38
> 25. Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29


WOW!!!
This is an amazing list! (as others have said)
Really looking forward to check and rate what I have smoked, and what I will smoke in the future. Thank you to everyone who combined efforts to put this list together. So far, the best stick I have had out of 70+ is #21 in the top 25.. I've got a ways to go, and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## beercritic

And the Big List sorted alphabetically:

*Cigars to Try - Full Sort*

Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...) -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50 -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer -- Try 
Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50 -- Top25Cigar.com
Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Bolivar Belicoso Fino -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Bolivar PC -- Cubans ($8 and under)Partagas Shorts
C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?) -- Try 
Camachos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Brazilia -- Try 
CAO Brazilia Pirahna -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Criollo -- Try 
CAO CX2 -- Try 
CAO Extreme -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Italia -- Try 
Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona -- Try 
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial -- Try 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41 -- Top25Cigar.com
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba Siglo -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cusano 18 -- Try 
Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Diamond Crown Maximus -- Try 
Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11 -- Top25Cigar.com
El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes -- Cubans ($8 and under)
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
El Rico Habano -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Flor de Olivia -- Try 
Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H Upmann Corona Major -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra -- Try 
Java -- Try 
Jose Piedra.$3 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Joya De Nicaragua -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya De Nicaragua Antanos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez -- Try 
Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Juan Lopez Epicure # 1 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 -- Try 
K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aurora Anos -- Try 
La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Veija Habana -- Try 
Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Litto Gomez -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Litto Gomez -- Try 
Monte Cristo #4 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Montecristo -- Try 
Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Olivia "O" Bold -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro -- Try 
Opus X -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Padron - 3000(M) -- Try 
Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Padron - Panatela -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M) -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79 -- Top25Cigar.com
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Classic Londres -- Try 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas Black - Maximo -- Try 
Partagas Black - Toro (Age) -- Try 
Partagas Black Label -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Partagas Lusitanie ? -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Perdomo Reserve -- Try 
Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Punch Rare Corojo -- Try 
Quinteros -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Rocky Patel - Edge -- Try 
Rocky Patel Edge -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo -- Try 
Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo -- Try 
Romeo y Juliet Cazadore -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line) -- Try 
Siglo VI -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sosa -- Try 
St. Louis Rey -- Try 
Torano Virtuoso -- Try 
Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro -- Try 
Trinidad Reyes -- Cubans ($8 and under)

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## sckfck

Well done. Thanks


----------



## djangos

Big help in choosing cigars for a noob like me! Thanks a lot!


----------



## apoplectic

adamh_25_ said:


> 1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona


A big *FAT* +10 on this one, smoked it last night. Its been on the shelves at my local B&M for a while, almost tempted to get it a few times, but I saw this and finally decided to take the plunge. I now have a new favorite :mrgreen: !!


----------



## Bender-cl

I used to like a cigar called Licenciados... I guess it's not around any more.

haven't had a CT exodus 1959 in a while... will have to pick some up again.

great site, just joined !

edit: hmmm... guess I joined 3 years ago... must have forgot...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Thanks allot for the list OP! This gives a better insight and will certainly come in handy!:clap2:


----------



## RGraphics

great list, loaded to my pda and will come in handy when i cant make my mind.


----------



## PadillaGuy

Bender-cl said:


> I used to like a cigar called Licenciados... I guess it's not around any more...


Actually, Licenciados are still being made by MATASA for Mike's Cigars of Miami. Your post reminded me that I hadn't smoked one in a while so I pulled out a toro the other night.

I had forgotten how pleasant a smoke these are. The cigar I smoked has been sitting in my #9 humi since last fall and was much better for the wait. Starting with a mild flavor profile and a mild-ish body, this cigar gradually gained in both flavor and aroma as I smoked. By the time I was an inch or two inches in I was _really _enjoying the cigar. While the listings say these are mild-medium in body I would say that the begin medium with a medium body and aroma profile and progress to full flavors while maintaining a medium bodied smoke. I'll have to save the other three I have left to see how they continue to mature.

Here's a link to Mike's site where they sell Licenciados: Mike's Cigars presents Licenciados cigars

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## Bender-cl

wow, thanks! I didn't realize they were still made. The times I've searched for them on the web, all I found out was that another cigar (cu-avana maybe?) was made by the same company that made Licenciados.

I'm ordering a box from Mike's... !


----------



## David_ESM

Incredibly helpful list. Thanks for compiling it.


----------



## austintxjpa

man, i got a lot to try still that i haven't had on this list.
Thanks!


----------



## Hoghunter

Just want to add a thanks to the OP. Such a great list and starting point for newbies


----------



## AFSFK

sweet list. will buy some of these tomorrow.


----------



## m00chness

Thanks for making then adding to this list. It's my new "cigar menu" as I get my collection started


----------



## Ronjohn

adamh_25_ said:


> Wow, what a great post.


----------



## Ronjohn

Best Post for a newbie like myself. Thanks:rockon:


----------



## Ronjohn

Thanks for the info. Really new to cigar smoking.


----------



## jfhall

fantastic sticky


----------



## Torqued

David_ESM said:


> Incredibly helpful list. Thanks for compiling it.


What he said!


----------



## Wildone

Liga privada T52 after it has rested are nice.


----------



## Jeffro

Great list. I'm fairly new to the cigar world. I tried a CAO La Traviata and found it to be one of the best smokes I've had to date. I believe it is sort of a tribute to the old La Traviatas from long ago?? Anyway, It's only about $4.50-$5 a smoke. thought it might be a good addition to the list.


----------



## CigarRat

Awesome list! Thank you so much for posting it. I'm a newbie to cigar smoking, so this list will really come in handy. I just heard about "the devil" site, so i'm looking forward to seeing what I can get off of there.


----------



## stonesean

As a military guy who is trying to recruit smoking buddies within my unit, I find that Cuesta Rey is a wonderful place to start.

Though a mild cigar, it has enough flavor and complexity to satisfy many palates. Also important for a newbie is that they tend to have a nice 5-7 buck price tag.....even cheaper online....

Anyone looking for a good starting point, JC Newman's Cuesta Rey line is where I began, and I've been able to convert a several guys into casual smokers with the Centenario No. 7 Belicoso and No 9 Pyradmids.


----------



## l330n

Awesome, copy and pasted!


----------



## okiemusicman

What an amazing list! A very useful reference, but only makes me realize how very few *different* cigars I've smoked. Even different brands (i.e. - never had anything from CAO, Camacho, and many others)!

Looks like I've got a lot of smoking to do...


----------



## lordnoble

Thanks for the list! I at least have a starting point now....

-J


----------



## dougdog76861

Thank you I cant wait to start trying some of these cigars


----------



## gnarwrangler

Killer list, some great suggestions that I wouldnt've otherwise heard of. It's nice to have some ammo for when I tangle with the Devil Site.


----------



## volfan247

great list


----------



## buckwylde

Nice


----------



## Pittsburgh Joe

lots of good info in here.....thanks everyone!


----------



## Murph2che

Thanks Adam! I always have sticks in my head that I want to try, but when I'm standing in the humidor at the shop, I never recall them. I'll be putting your list on my phone so I'm always prepped for the next tough decision!


----------



## MrFuentes

Great info here. Thanks for the post.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

Oh man this seems like a holy grail of heck lists for newbs. I love how they were sub categorized!! I'm on my way to go find a RP The Edge Battalion right now


----------



## watchdog1977

wow looking at this list two things come to mind
1. none of these sticks are in my humi
2. ive got a lot of tasting(testing/sampling) to do. 

Time to upgrade the quality of my "smoke a little smoke"


----------



## yourtwiztidph8

All that needs to be said is thank you!


----------



## pyxistort

Great. This is the information I am looking for. I will start trying some of these on the list.


----------



## Cytosol

Thanks for posting this! I tried a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto and it was amazing! I cant wait to have another. My goal is to try every cigar on this list!


----------



## vermicious

Superb post! This is exactly what I need. Can't wait to see which of these are stocked in my local cigar shop so I can get started on the list!


----------



## shotokun16

*TOP THREE BEGINNER SELECTION--
Arturo Fuente: * 
Double Chateau
Don Carlos
Hemingway 

*Rocky Patel:*
Vintage 1992
Vintage 1990
*Liga Privada:*
No. 9
T-52

With this selection, i believe you will admire the delicacies and intricacies in constructing, storing (i.e. aging), and manufacturing cameroons, maduros, and habano cigars
IMHO try not to buy cigars bigger than 52 ring guage, i recommend beginners to expand their palette rather to fear the N-kick (i.e. nicotine kick)

I would get beads so you dont have to worry about over or under humidity. Either get 65% beads or 70% beads by heartfelt industries. Get the half a pound or 1lb and transfer them into mesh bags (e.g. wedding candy mesh bags or petsmart mesh bags $1.99).

After 6-12months of experience:
You many experience the following:
A) have 1-2 humidors, and maybe a coolidor 
B) Get into pipe smoking
C) After pipesmoking you'll surely return to cigar smoking


----------



## hasanalo

Thanks I will try Rocky Patel, I haven't tried yet!


----------



## cavscout98

I should have looked at this post a long time ago. Thanks so much for the responses. This is the perfect kind of thing to help out us newbs


----------



## Kruz

Great list. Give's me lots of ideas.


----------



## Dario

Just purchased a few from this list. Can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## JCouch_84

Just the post I've been looking for!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Updated and :bump2:

And the Big List sorted alphabetically:

*Cigars to Try - Full Sort*

Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...) -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50 -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer -- Try 
Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50 -- Top25Cigar.com
Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Bolivar Belicoso Fino -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Bolivar PC -- Cubans ($8 and under)Partagas Shorts
C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?) -- Try 
Camachos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Brazilia -- Try 
CAO Brazilia Pirahna -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Criollo -- Try 
CAO CX2 -- Try 
CAO Extreme -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Italia -- Try 
CAO La Traviata 
Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona -- Try 
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial -- Try 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41 -- Top25Cigar.com
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba Siglo -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cuesta Rey 
Cusano 18 -- Try 
Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Diamond Crown Maximus -- Try 
Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11 -- Top25Cigar.com
El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes -- Cubans ($8 and under)
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
El Rico Habano -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Flor de Olivia -- Try 
Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H Upmann Corona Major -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra -- Try 
Java -- Try 
Jose Piedra.$3 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Joya De Nicaragua -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya De Nicaragua Antanos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez -- Try 
Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Juan Lopez Epicure # 1 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 -- Try 
K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aurora Anos -- Try 
La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Veija Habana -- Try 
Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Liga privada No. 9
Liga privada T52 after it has rested
Litto Gomez -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Litto Gomez -- Try 
Monte Cristo #4 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Montecristo -- Try 
Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Olivia "O" Bold -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro -- Try 
Opus X -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Padron - 3000(M) -- Try 
Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Padron - Panatela -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M) -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79 -- Top25Cigar.com
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Classic Londres -- Try 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas Black - Maximo -- Try 
Partagas Black - Toro (Age) -- Try 
Partagas Black Label -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Partagas Lusitanie ? -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Perdomo Reserve -- Try 
Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Punch Rare Corojo -- Try 
Quinteros -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Rocky Patel - Edge -- Try 
Rocky Patel Edge -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo -- Try 
Rocky Patel Vintage - 1990 Robusto, 1990 Torpedo -- Try Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo -- Try 
Romeo y Juliet Cazadore -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line) -- Try 
Siglo VI -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sosa -- Try 
St. Louis Rey -- Try 
Torano Virtuoso -- Try 
Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro -- Try 
Trinidad Reyes -- Cubans ($8 and under)


----------



## EngenZerO

will definitely try to pick up some smokes from this list next time! thanks,


----------



## dmeguy

This is definitely what I have been looking for! Thanks for the updates too Craig!


----------



## False Cast

WOW! Thank you so much. This is very helpful.


----------



## Kruz

Craig, thanks for taking the time to compile/update/bump this!


----------



## NorthernGoose

Thank you for the update, some usefull info here


----------



## Scottyb52

Nice list but why no Acids on there, Also my dad brought me some sosas from orlando the other day good smoke.


----------



## upandcoming

Scottyb52 said:


> Nice list but why no Acids on there, Also my dad brought me some sosas from orlando the other day good smoke.


Well.....Infused cigars are not the most favorable, in most preferences. Smokes such as acid are not a true tobacco taste, with age and all, but rather flavored and made with a sweet cap. It definitely has its market, but for those looking to get in to cigars, these tend to be a turnoff to some. It's all in ones personally palate, but they can be way too sweet, and not enough of a true cigar flavor for some to accept regularly smoking.


----------



## Spankmeister

Wow. Thanks for this. I'll get right on it!


----------



## Ken Hastings

What I've noticed with this list and many other Newb suggestions is that what a true Newb considers mild and tasty is often milder than what an experienced puffer considers mild. Mild sticks I've enjoyed get very mixed reviews on the member cigar reviews. Some call them mild, tasty and creamy while some call them bland. So now a few bland reviews mixed in with mild and creamy gets me interested.


----------



## BBFCFM

well good post for noob like me for sure


----------



## meko72

Nice List, Thanks!


----------



## A Midnight Maduro

a great list of sticks here! Ill have to try a few when I get my paycheck!


----------



## Shervin

WyldKnyght said:


> Updated and :bump2:
> 
> And the Big List sorted alphabetically:
> 
> *Cigars to Try - Full Sort*
> 
> Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...) -- Try
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
> Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
> Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50 -- Try
> Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer -- Try
> Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Bolivar Belicoso Fino -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Bolivar PC -- Cubans ($8 and under)Partagas Shorts
> C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?) -- Try
> Camachos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Brazilia -- Try
> CAO Brazilia Pirahna -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Criollo -- Try
> CAO CX2 -- Try
> CAO Extreme -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Italia -- Try
> CAO La Traviata
> Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona -- Try
> Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial -- Try
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba Siglo -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cuesta Rey
> Cusano 18 -- Try
> Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Diamond Crown Maximus -- Try
> Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11 -- Top25Cigar.com
> El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any -- Try
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) -- Try
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> El Rey Del Mundo Robusto -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> El Rico Habano -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Flor de Olivia -- Try
> Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29 -- Top25Cigar.com
> H Upmann Corona Major -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38 -- Top25Cigar.com
> H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra -- Try
> Java -- Try
> Jose Piedra.$3 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Joya De Nicaragua -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Joya De Nicaragua Antanos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Juan Lopez -- Try
> Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Juan Lopez Epicure # 1 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 -- Try
> K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Aurora Anos -- Try
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Veija Habana -- Try
> Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Liga privada No. 9
> Liga privada T52 after it has rested
> Litto Gomez -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Litto Gomez -- Try
> Monte Cristo #4 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Montecristo -- Try
> Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Olivia "O" Bold -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro -- Try
> Opus X -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Padron - 3000(M) -- Try
> Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Padron - Panatela -- Try
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M) -- Try
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Classic Londres -- Try
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas Black - Maximo -- Try
> Partagas Black - Toro (Age) -- Try
> Partagas Black Label -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Partagas Lusitanie ? -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Perdomo Reserve -- Try
> Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Punch Rare Corojo -- Try
> Quinteros -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Rocky Patel - Edge -- Try
> Rocky Patel Edge -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo -- Try
> Rocky Patel Vintage - 1990 Robusto, 1990 Torpedo -- Try Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo -- Try
> Romeo y Juliet Cazadore -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line) -- Try
> Siglo VI -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Sosa -- Try
> St. Louis Rey -- Try
> Torano Virtuoso -- Try
> Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro -- Try
> Trinidad Reyes -- Cubans ($8 and under)


2 cigars that are missing from this list that I believe are GREAT entry cigars is the Alec Bradley American Classic or the Sungrown for those of you that can withstand a stronger smoke. Premium long filler (from the Placensia's fields) adorned with either a connecticut seed (mild/med) or Habano (full) wrapper. Priced $4 - $7 this cigar is a great starting point! Jus sayin...


----------



## edin508

Thanks for the cheat sheet!


----------



## Q&A

What a great list! Thanks for sharing. I need to try to get my hands into some of these!


----------



## cigars_eh

Wow, what an amazing list. Thanks for the post, cant wait to try some of these. Cant see a better way to develop the palate then by trying a variety of sticks.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Updated and :bump2:

And the Big List sorted alphabetically:

*Cigars to Try - Full Sort*

Alec Bradley American Classic or the Sungrown
Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...) -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50 -- Try 
Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer -- Try 
Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50 -- Top25Cigar.com
Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Bolivar Belicoso Fino -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Bolivar PC -- Cubans ($8 and under)Partagas Shorts
C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?) -- Try 
Camachos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Brazilia -- Try 
CAO Brazilia Pirahna -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Criollo -- Try 
CAO CX2 -- Try 
CAO Extreme -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
CAO Italia -- Try 
CAO La Traviata 
Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona -- Try 
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial -- Try 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41 -- Top25Cigar.com
Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cohiba Siglo -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Cuesta Rey 
Cusano 18 -- Try 
Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Diamond Crown Maximus -- Try 
Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11 -- Top25Cigar.com
El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) -- Try 
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes -- Cubans ($8 and under)
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
El Rico Habano -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Flor de Olivia -- Try 
Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H Upmann Corona Major -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra -- Try 
Java -- Try 
Jose Piedra.$3 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Joya De Nicaragua -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Joya De Nicaragua Antanos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez -- Try 
Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Juan Lopez Epicure # 1 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 -- Try 
K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Aurora Anos -- Try 
La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
La Veija Habana -- Try 
Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Liga privada No. 9
Liga privada T52 after it has rested
Litto Gomez -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Litto Gomez -- Try 
Monte Cristo #4 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Montecristo -- Try 
Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Olivia "O" Bold -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro -- Try 
Opus X -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Padron - 3000(M) -- Try 
Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Padron - Panatela -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M) -- Try 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79 -- Top25Cigar.com
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Classic Londres -- Try 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Partagas Black - Maximo -- Try 
Partagas Black - Toro (Age) -- Try 
Partagas Black Label -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Partagas Lusitanie ? -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Perdomo Reserve -- Try 
Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Punch Rare Corojo -- Try 
Quinteros -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas -- Cubans ($8 and under)
Rocky Patel - Edge -- Try 
Rocky Patel Edge -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo -- Try 
Rocky Patel Vintage - 1990 Robusto, 1990 Torpedo -- Try Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo -- Try 
Romeo y Juliet Cazadore -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line) -- Try 
Siglo VI -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
Sosa -- Try 
St. Louis Rey -- Try 
Torano Virtuoso -- Try 
Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93 -- Top25Cigar.com 
Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro -- Try 
Trinidad Reyes -- Cubans ($8 and under)


----------



## Q&A

Thanks for continuing to update this list!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Q&A said:


> Thanks for continuing to update this list!


No problem, my OCD won't let me stop LOL


----------



## trickyasafox

Thanks for the list. I'm sure a few online shops will be greatful as well  this is going to be an expensive order coming up


----------



## Draepheus

WyldKnyght said:


> Updated and :bump2:
> 
> And the Big List sorted alphabetically:
> 
> *Cigars to Try - Full Sort*
> 
> Alec Bradley American Classic or the Sungrown
> Arturo Fuente (Any, Hemingway, Original...) -- Try
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
> Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
> Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50 -- Try
> Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva Shark No. 77 - $14.31 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer -- Try
> Bolivar (Cuba) - Coronas - $7.50 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Bolivar (D.R.) - Robusto - $4.35 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Bolivar Belicoso Fino -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Bolivar PC -- Cubans ($8 and under)Partagas Shorts
> C.A.O. Brazilia - Impanema - $5.48 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?) -- Try
> Camachos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Brazilia -- Try
> CAO Brazilia Pirahna -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Criollo -- Try
> CAO CX2 -- Try
> CAO Extreme -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> CAO Italia -- Try
> CAO La Traviata
> Car. Torano 1916 Cam. - Churchill - $4.26 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Car. Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona - $4.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona -- Try
> Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial -- Try
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides - $18.41 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime - $25.69 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba (Cuba) - Siglo VI - $20.31 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cohiba Siglo -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Cuaba (Cuba) - Salomones - $16.55 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Cuesta Rey
> Cusano 18 -- Try
> Cusano Xclusivo - Preferido Grande - $5.67 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Diamond Crown Maximus -- Try
> Diamond Crown Maximus - Double Corona No. 1 - $16.11 -- Top25Cigar.com
> El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any -- Try
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga - $4.02 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) -- Try
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M) - $3.82 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Suprema (M) - $4.53 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos - $3.66 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robustos (Maduro) - $3.43 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> El Rey Del Mundo Robusto -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> El Rico Habano -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Excalibur by HDM - No. I - $5.56 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Excalibur by HDM - No. I (M) - $5.55 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Flor de Olivia -- Try
> Gran Habano Corojo - Gran Robusto No. 5 - $3.73 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Graycliff - Pirate - $12.29 -- Top25Cigar.com
> H Upmann Corona Major -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> H. Upmann (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2005 Magnum 50 - $14.38 -- Top25Cigar.com
> H. Upmann (Cuba) - Magnum 46 - $9.59 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Hoya de Monterry Dark Sumatra -- Try
> Java -- Try
> Jose Piedra.$3 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Joya De Nicaragua -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Joya de Nicaragua - Churchill - $4.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul - $3.64 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Joya De Nicaragua Antanos -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Juan Lopez -- Try
> Juan Lopez (Cuba) - Selection No. 2 - $9.22 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Juan Lopez Epicure # 1 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 -- Try
> K. Hansotia - Symphony Robusto - $5.15 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Aroma de Cuba - Corona Minor - $3.49 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Aurora Anos -- Try
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) - Torpedo No. 1 (M) - $5.96 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R - Serie R No. 5 - $5.03 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> La Tradicion Cubana - Churchill - $5.50 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> La Veija Habana -- Try
> Leon Jimenes - No. 1 - $4.90 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Liga privada No. 9
> Liga privada T52 after it has rested
> Litto Gomez -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Litto Gomez -- Try
> Monte Cristo #4 -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Montecristo -- Try
> Montecristo (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Robusto - $11.28 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Oliva - Ovation (Maduro) - $5.85 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Olivia "O" Bold -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro -- Try
> Opus X -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Padron - 3000(M) -- Try
> Padron - Churchill (M) - $4.39 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Padron - Panatela -- Try
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M) -- Try
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo - $10.79 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Exclusivo (M) - $11.74 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Imperial (M) - $12.89 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron 1964 Anniversary - Pyramide (M) - $14.30 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Classic Londres -- Try
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 1 (Maduro) - $22.62 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 2 (Maduro) - $21.69 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Padron Serie 1926 - No. 6 - $13.14 -- Top25Cigar.com 25
> Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2001 Serie D No. 3 - $11.80 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Edicion Limitada 2004 Serie D No. 1 - $15.39 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Lusitanias - $12.38 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Partagas (Cuba) - Shorts - $4.83 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Partagas Black - Maximo -- Try
> Partagas Black - Toro (Age) -- Try
> Partagas Black Label -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Partagas Lusitanie ? -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Perdomo Reserve -- Try
> Punch (Hon) - Rothschild (Dbl. Maduro) - $3.01 -- Cigar.com Sub $6
> Punch Grand Cru - No. II (M) - $8.68 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Punch Rare Corojo -- Try
> Quinteros -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas -- Cubans ($8 and under)
> Rocky Patel - Edge -- Try
> Rocky Patel Edge -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo -- Try
> Rocky Patel Vintage - 1990 Robusto, 1990 Torpedo -- Try Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo -- Try
> Romeo y Juliet Cazadore -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Sancho Panza (Double Maduro, Extra Fuerte, Original Line) -- Try
> Siglo VI -- Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
> Sosa -- Try
> St. Louis Rey -- Try
> Torano Virtuoso -- Try
> Trinidad (Cuba) - Robusto Extra - $20.93 -- Top25Cigar.com
> Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro -- Try
> Trinidad Reyes -- Cubans ($8 and under)


If the list told me basic summary of flavor profiles it would be that much better.


----------



## Fuzzy

I would have to recommend the Amilcar Perez Castro Robusto. A dark and tasty cigar with sweetness, pepper, creamy, earthy flavors that can be had for around three bucks when on sale. Great golf course or dog walking cigar.


----------



## JG5000

Great info. Can you add the gran habano vintage 2002. Cheap and seems to be highly recommended.
I see the Olivia series o. What about the v. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## foothills86

Looks like its time to break out the visa again........ So many choices


----------



## smokeyme

foothills86 said:


> Looks like its time to break out the visa again........ So many choices


i know exactly what you feel but that most frustrating is shelling out more money and the cigar just fell short of what we expect


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

Glad I found this! I'm always looking forward to a new stick!

This should be a sticky!!! 


MB³


----------



## vernjoe

This is going to be very helpful


----------



## The Bou

I've managed to try most of the ones labeled 'try'. I'm a good newb!


----------



## wctaylor89

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## twinsdad63

Awesome list! Gives a newb like me a great place to start from.


----------



## wctaylor89

woops


----------



## f4milytime

Good list for even the most seasoned smoker !! :thumb:


----------



## roostr19

FANTASTIC! Hmmm, what to try first?? HAHA.


----------



## ryanmac45

Those are some great smokes on the first list. I might start working on some acquisitions! That's way better than the wish list I have.


----------



## Merovius

Solid list. Thank you.


----------



## acarlitz

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. That was the cigar that got me into cigars.


----------



## dfborn

Really helpful list, thanks!


----------



## crash-wizard

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## ScarletRed

Will be looking into the many smokes on the list. Most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## thejrusso101

This seems like a amazing list. Will most definitely be adding some of these suggestions to my next purchase. Thank you for the post!


----------



## ehk

pretty nice list.


----------



## Redwyvern

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Looks like the list of my dreams:s :s :dr:w


As a fairly new puffer, all I do is dream of cigars!

Greetings my Brother!


----------



## Levithetileguy

anybody ever update this list anymore? I just had an ageing room that was awesome. I think I paid around $7.25 at my B&M not going to break the bank and was a good mild-medium smoke


----------



## EA_MAN

Great List - I'm using it as my shopping list for singles.

Thanks!


----------



## Drgyyc

Thanks for putting this list together! I've gotten to try a few already, looking forward to many more.


----------



## Keeper01

Thanks for bumping this thread. I haven't tried any on the list, but I'll have to start looking for them.


----------

